# Wo sind die Knockdorsche



## Waldi

*Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Hallo,
hier Waldis erstes Thema im Anglerboord. Ich hoffe ich gebe das hier alles richtig ein. War gestern am Knock in Emden. Habe dort im letzten Jahr einige schöne Dorsche (um 45 cm) und als leckeren Beifang viele Wittlinge und auch ein paar Platten erbeutet. Schon im Frühjahr 2003 bin ich öfters ohne Beute vom Knock abgezogen, obwohl im Frühjahr 2002 gute Fänge möglich waren. Ich hoffte nun in diesem Jahr auf den Herbst und Winter. Habe gestern an der Seebrücke Knock ca. 1 Stunde für 100 Wattis gebuddelt und dann ab etwa 19.00 mit 3 Ruten und allen mögliche Varienten geangelt. Dies war nicht der erste Versuch in diesem Herbst. Bin seit 3 Wochen je 1x die Woche da gewesen. -Immer Nullnummer- Die Bedingungen waren gester nach meinen Aufzeichnungen genauso wie an mehreren Angeltagen im Oktober -  November 2002, wo sehr gute Fangergebnisse erzielt wurden. Es wundert mich auch, wenn ich am letzten Samstag in Nordholland (Zurich) 19 super Platten fange (ca.150 km westlich) und hier im Board von guten Plattenfängen in Hamburg (ca.200  km östlich) höre und dann in Emden nicht ein Zupfer habe.
Habe etwa 5 Jahre Knockerfahrung. Wer kennt denn diese Ecke besser oder hat ein Reim drauf - WO SIND DIE DORSCHE- oder wenigstens die Platten vom Knock.


----------



## Matrix

Moin Waldi,
erstmal willkommen im Board, hier wirst du sicher viele gute Antworten auf alle deine Fragen bekommen!!
was allerdings in Knock los ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich nur in der Ostsee angle und dort läuft es zur Zeit nicht schlecht mit den Dorschen..
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschleo

Hallo Jan,
kann Deine Aussage nur bestätigen. Es läuft im Moment echt gut mit den Ostseedorschen. Besonders vom Belly Boat mit der leichten Spinnrute macht es richtig Spaß, wenn nur dieser Nordwind nicht wäre. Bin mit meinem Angelfreund Udo am Donnerstag bei Windstärke 6-7 aus Nord in Dazendorf gewesen, da ist BBangeln echte Arbeit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin Waldi!
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard!


----------



## Waldi

Na kennt sich keiner so richtig aus am Knock ???
Habe da oben von schönen Platten aus Holland gesprochen. Will mal versuchen, ein paar Bilder anzuhängen.

HILFE Wo sind meine Bilder - ich kann hier nichts reinkriegen.
Was mache ich falsch ?[ICQ]


----------



## mot67

um bilder einzufügen musst du sie erst auf deinen (sofern vorhandenen) webspace hochladen 
und dann mit [img.]bildurl[/img.] ohne die punkte in den klammern einfügen.


----------



## belle-hro

in der neusten Angler-Bild (Angelwoche steht grad nen schöner Bericht über den Knock. Schau mal rein. Ist zwar nicht so aktuell, aber man kann (wenn man das Gebiet kennt) abklären, ob die Herren Redakteure ihre Arbeit gewissenhaft gemcht haben


----------



## Waldi

neuer Versuch BILDER

Ich gebs auf und Tschüß


----------



## belle-hro

;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Was gibst für Probleme Waldi? Du kannst mir gerne ne Mail oder PM schicken ich werde dir helfen!


----------



## Rheinangler

*Dorsche in der Nordsee*

Hallo Waldi,

in diesem Jahr scheinen die Dorsche / Wittlinge etwas später zu kommen. Ich war am Wochenende in Holland / Hoek van Holland. An sich auch eine gute Dorschstelle. Vor Ort sagte der Händler aber dass die Dorsche in diesem Jahr noch nicht da seien. Wir haben ein paar Wittlinge gefangen und einen schönen Platten. Hoffentlich kommen die Dorsche noch. Wenn man den Hiobsbotschaften der Forscher glauben kann, dürfte der Nordseedorschbestand völlig am Boden sein. Sollte bei Dir in Emden was laufen kannste ja mal berichten.

Gruß 

Rheinangler


----------



## arno

Moin !
Bin auch neugierig!!!


----------



## Waldi

*es war einmal*

Moin Boardis,
auch wenn in irgendwelchen Zeitungen von tollen Fängen an der Knock berichtet wird. Nur hier im Board steht die Wahrheit. Es gibt keine Knockdorsche in diesem Jahr. :c 
Waldi


----------



## Waldi

*Überraschung*

Moin Boardis,
Konnte es gestern mal wieder nicht lassen, ein Test an der Knock zu starten. Bin ca. 16.00 angekommen und habe nach 45 min 40 Würmer gegraben. Leider nicht mehr - dacht sind eh wieder zu viel. NW war gegen 18.00 und etwa zu dieser Zeit habe ich auch angefangen. Bis ca. 21.00 nicht ein Zupfer an drei Ruten mit allen möglichen Montagen.- u. Köderkombinationen. Das Wasser kam bei Westwind um 6 zwar sehr schön hoch es passierte aber nichts. Ich hatte schon einen dicken Hals weil meine Windmuschel vom Wind platt auf die Erde gedrückt wurde und ich mir noch nicht mal was kochen konnte. Das schöne ist nur, bei solchem Wetter hat man den Deich für sich allein. Ich hatte schon den Plan alle Ruten noch mal zu kontrollieren und ein letztes mal rauszuwerfen. Da hing doch tatsächlich ein 40-er Dorsch an Nachläufermontage mit Wattwurm. Das war wie eine Erlösung -ES GIBT SIE DOCH NOCH!!! Natürlich mußte ich dann noch etwas bleiben. Und es sollte sich lohnen -ACHTUNG- Ich habe dann meinen absoluten Brandungsdorschrekord geknackt. Den Biss habe ich bei Windstärke 6 nicht nur gesehen, sonder GEHÖRT.
Sagenhafte 69 cm - ein Traumdorsch aus der Brandung. Selbst Fehmarn wird da blaß. Werde ihn nacher nochn wiegen und knippsen. Muß warten bis Sohnemann mit Digitalkamera kommt. Last Euch überaschen.
Hatte danach noch einen schönen Bis ohne Erfolg. Wenn man den Haken bei dem 69 im Maul gesehen hat -wie ne Harke in der Scheune- weiß man warum. Und dann waren auch noch meine Würmer alle. Und Granat und Fischchen wollten sie nicht. Aber lieber eine solche Granate als 10 Lütte. Habe dann schon 1 Stunde vor HW feierabend gemacht.
bis denn dann - Bilder folgen heute abend

Waldi


----------



## Kalle

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Waldi zu dem Fang....:m

Na dann freuen wir uns doch alle mal auf die Bilder die du reinstellst:z


----------



## Waldi

man glaubt es kaum - nicht vom Boot - auch nicht in Gahlendorf auf Fehmarn -  sondern an der Knock in der Brandung gefangen 
- 69 cm 7 Pfund -


----------



## Waldi

und noch einmal - weils so selten ist


----------



## detlefb

Glückwnsch Waldi,

ein richtig tolles Teil....:z 
Das macht Lust auf Meer ,leider halten mich so einige Dinge hier in Hamburg fest .

Mach nur weiter so.... 

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Tierfreund

Ja Waldi, das ist doch mal was. Dickes Petri!!!
Vielleicht solltest Du das Thema umbenennen: "Die Knocker Dickdorsche".

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Wochen mal die Knock unter anglerischen Gesichtpunkten beschaut. Kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, wo man da so richtig angeln kann. War hinter dem Einlauf vom Knockster Tief, am Fähranlieger und ganz hinten, wo die Straße durch einen Schlagbaum endet. Ist alles so eine endlose Weite. Wohin gehst Du?


----------



## Waldi

@Tierfreund
du kannst eigentlich auf der gesamten Strecke angeln und wenn Dorsch unterwegs ist auch fangen. Man sollte sich den Angelplatz aber vorher bei Ebbe angucken, da manche Stellen durch Steine und alte Wellenbrecher etwas hängerträchtig sind. Ich bin meistens ganz hinten am Schlagbaum. Dann runter zum Fähranleger Würmerbuddeln und dann irgendwo weiter nach rechts und es kann los gehen. An Sonn.- u. Feiertagen ist da hinten aber der Teufel los, nicht unbedingt Angler, aber haufenweise nervende Spaziergänger mit Hunden, dann verdrücke ich mich woanders hin. Viel weiter Richtung emdener Hafen "Am neuen Seedeich" ist Platz satt.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Waldi

@Tierfreund, guckst Du auch hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21633[/URL]


----------



## arno

Moin!
Dann gehts ja mit den Dorschen am Knock, Glückwunsch Waldi , toller Fang!!!


----------



## Tierfreund

Danke Waldi für die reichlichen Info`s. Halt uns doch auf dem Laufenden. Vielleicht bekommt die Knock doch noch einen anglerischen Besuch von mir.


----------



## arno

Moin!
Dann können wir ja mal ein Treffen dort machen!
Ich wollte da ja auch schon mal hin!!!


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
werde Euch natürlich weiter auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich hoffe, daß das Wetter wenigstens etwas besser wird. Denn wenn es waagerecht regnet oder schneit und man noch nicht mal einen Grog an der Knock hinbekommt (Kocher weggeflogen), ist es schon nur was für ganz Bekloppte. Ich habe von Papenburg zur Knock 86 km und brauche so ca. 50 min. Wenn Ihr denn auch mal Bock habt, und das als Tagestour hinbekommt, kann ich ja mal einen Termin aussuchen und es gibt das erste AB-treffen an der Knock und vielleicht kann ja ach dann öfters mal was gemeinsam laufen. Auch meine Lieblingsplattenstelle in Zurich (Holland) ist groß genug für ein paar Gleichgesinnte.
Also wenn Interesse da ist, will ich wohl gern was anleiern.
bis denn dann 
Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Da werde ich doch gleich mal meine Cheffin drauf anquatschen wenn sie gleich nach Haus kommt!!!


----------



## arno

Cheffin sagt, oki, aber nicht das ganze Wochenende, ein Tag sollte ja genug sein!
Ich würde mal den sechsten März vorschlagen!!!
Zumindest ist dann ein Samstag an dem meine Frau frei hat!


----------



## Landy

Ich hätte auch wohl Bock auf Knock fürn Tag. So ein Treffen wäre woll spaßig.
Bis wann sind die Dorsche denn da? 
 @ Arno. Kommen ja quasi und ungefähr aus der gleichen Ecke. Kann man ja mal was fahrgemeinschaftlich planen.

MfG Michael


----------



## arno

Landy, Hopsten-Schale???
Wo denn liegt das???


----------



## Landy

Quasi und ungefähr ist wohl noch ein bisschen zu weit her geholt. Wohne im linken nördlichen Zipfel von NRW. Links oben von Osnabrück. Sind noch ca. 75km zwischen uns, aber die grobe Richtung nach Emden stimmt „quasi und ungefähr“.


----------



## Waldi

@arno und Landy
habe mir mal auf der Karte beguckt wie weit Ihr das habt. Ist doch schon eine schöne Strecke. Sollte dann auch gut vorbereitet sein damit Ihr nicht gleich beim ersten mal die Schnautze voll von der Knock habt. Denn wie gesagt waren die Dorsche auch schon lange überfällig und hoffentlich nicht nur ein Zufallstreffer. Ich werde es in den nächsten Tagen noch offters versuchen und habe auch Kontakt zu  einem weiteren Knockangler. Wenn es sich bestätig, daß eine Nullnummer nicht schon von Anfang an vorprogrammiert ist werde ich 2 bis 3 Termine (Samstage) ansetzen und wir werden uns dann abstimmen. Habe auch gerade in mein Fangbuch nachgesehen. Habe 2002 bis Ende Mai gut Dorsch und Wittling an der Knock gefangen. Kurios auch der letzte Dorsch 2002 am 4. Juni am Paternostervorfach gemeinsam mit einem lütten Aal. Das soll also heißen, daß wir ruhig etwas besseres Frühlingswetter abwarten können. Es ist auch nicht jeder Samstag vom Tidehub her günstig. Am  6. März haben wir z.B. 06.21 Uhr NW. Das würde bedeuten, daß Ihr schon so früh dasein müßtet um Wattis graben zu können und dann auch noch mit der Taschenlampe. Wenn das Wasser mit Wind reinkommt ist manchmal schon 2 Stunden nach NW Wattisbuddel vorbei. Es paßt eigenlich auch für Euch am besten bei NW so zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr. Dann kann man in Ruhe Wattis graben und loslegen. Man kann dann so bis 2 Stunden nach HW gut Angeln. Währe dann so 18 bis 20 Uhr und wenn das Wetter und die Stimmung stimmt spricht ja dann nichts dagegen auch den nächsten Hub in der Nacht mitzunehmen. Am warmen Grill mit kann man daß gut aushalten. Zum Schluß noch ein paar Stündchen ins kleine Zelt zum auspennen und Sonntag früh ohne "Sekundenschlaf" nach hause.  Oh oh, habe eben Nachricht erhalten - heute am Knock nicht ein Biss !! Also warten wirs erstmal ab.
dis denn dann 
Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Landy, dann komme ich bei Dir vorbei , schmeiß dich hinten rein und dann gehts los!!!!
Waldi, dann sollten wir abwarten bis der Höchste Wasserstand , so wie Du sagtst bei 10 bis 12 Uhr liegt.
Einen Klappspaten habe ich , reicht der zum Wattis buddeln???
Am besten aber, wie gesagt im März!
So, dann habe ich also schonmal für dieses Jahr den Knock und das Treffen bei Forellenudo und dann noch Norge!
Mal schauen was sich noch so ergiebt!
Mal wieder Hamburger Hafen, war doch auch ganz net!!!


----------



## Landy

Na das hört sich ja alles schon prima an. Ne (saubere) Mistgabel funktioniert auch wohl. Oder einen Plümper. 
Wochenende habe ich wohl immer Zeit bis auf 20./21.3.. Da bin ich auf der MS Antares/Orth/Fehmarn.
Sind die besten Systeme an der Nordsee immer noch die Paternoster mit drei Drahtseitenarmen ohne Schnick-Schnack?


----------



## arno

Habe gerade erfahren, das ich am 2ten Märzwochenende nicht kann!
Was ist ein Plümper?????????????


----------



## suurhusen

*Hängebauch-Dorsch an der Knock*



> _Original geschrieben von Waldi _
> *man glaubt es kaum - nicht vom Boot - auch nicht in Gahlendorf auf Fehmarn -  sondern an der Knock in der Brandung gefangen
> - 69 cm 7 Pfund - *



Hallo Waldi, hallo Boardis,
wo ist der her??? Waldi in welchem Laden kann man so ein Teil kaufen.
Ich war gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte an der Knock. Haben gut Würmer gebuddelt. Dann den Schirm aufgebaut und gewartet. als Hochwasser war sind wir wieder gegangen. Was glaubs du was wir im Eimer hatten??? Die Würmer und sonst nichts. Naja, das Wetter war ein bisschen schlecht. Aber sonst...... Also wenn du am Donnerstag hier aufschlägst mach dich auf was gefasst. (grrrrrrr, hihihi)
Aber nichts für ungut wir hatten nix. Aber wir gönnen dir das. 
mfg vom Uwe, Elke und Minni...


----------



## Waldi

@arno,
nicht zum höchsten Wasserstand (HW), sondern zum niedrigsten (NW - Ebbe) zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr. Wir wollen die Würmer doch graben und nicht danach tauchen. 
Klappspaten kannste knicken - sprich zu hause lassen. Am besten eignet sich eine stabile Grabegabel. Ich habe immer 2 im Auto für den Fall, daß mir eine bricht und ich dann ohne Würmer da stehe.
@Landy,
Wenn Du mit Mistgabel so ein Teil mit dünnen spitzen Zinken meinst ist sie auch ungeeignet. Auch plümpern ist vergebens. Wie schon gesagt - eine stabile Grabegabel !
Einfache Paternostersysteme sind schon in Ordnung. Es lohnt sich aber oft auch eine Weitwurfrute mit Clips als Steigervorfach. Ich bevorzuge eine Kombination aus Nachläufer und Steiger bei der die Haken in der Mitte des Vorfachs zum Werfen eingehängt werden. Habe aber auch immer genügend selbstmontierte Vorfächer dabei, daß ich Euch auch aushelfen kann.
Meistens reichen 150g Kralle aus. Unter 100g geht nichts !

Termin:
ich - nicht am 6. und 20. 3.
arno - im März, aber nicht am 13.
Landy - nicht am 20.

daraus folgt - es bleibt nur der 27. März
NW 10.13 Uhr
HW 16.05 
NW 22.33

aber ich werde erst mal weiter testen, denn auch mein Kumpel Suurhusen ist ja gestern ohne Biss nach hause gefahren.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Waldi , fütter doch einige Wochen an!!!
Grins!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, ich halte den 27 März für den Knock oder das Knock frei!!!


----------



## Waldi

@arno
nicht der , nicht das - die Knock

Ich habe es gestern bei diesem Schittwetter wieder versucht und hatte den gleichen Erfolg wie Suurhusen. Habe aber Hoffnung, daß die Nullnummer vom Wetterumschwung bedingt war. Es ist glaube ich zu kalt gewesen. Das Wasser soll zwar 5° gehabt haben, was ja für Dorsch durchaus reicht. Ich glaube aber, daß das Wasser beim Auflaufen auf das in der Nacht fast gefrorene Watt doch noch etscheident abgekühlt wird und die Dorsche daher nicht in Reichweite kommen. Das ich meinen Dicken letzte Woche in der Nacht und nicht bei Tageslicht gefangen habe ist glaube ich eher zweitrangig. Ich werde es bei 6 bis 7° Wasser wieder versuchen und berichten.
bis denn dann Waldi

PS: halte den 27. März für Euch rei


----------



## arno

Moin !
Da im Kanal schon die Aale beißen, wie siehts an der Knock damit aus???
Ende März müste doch auch da schon was laufen , oder???


----------



## angelsuchmaschine

Ich glaube jetzt werde ich ggf. verhauen,

hallo Waldi hallo Boardies. Sorry aber das Bild vom 25.03.2003 gepostet am 11.01.2004 was ist das ?? Dorsche ??? Die würden ggf. alle wieder schwimmen. Habt Ihr da genau gemessen ?? verstehe ich nicht ! Das ist m.E. die Kinderstube (Sorry).

Gruss Hajo


----------



## angelsuchmaschine

Hier das Foto !

Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.

Gruss Hajo


----------



## arno

MHHHHHHHHHHH, Angelsuchmaschine, da machst Du mich aber auch jetzt stutzig!!!


----------



## angelsuchmaschine

Hallo Arno,

danke für Dein Statement. Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht. Was soll das ? Dorsche aus besseren Zeiten ? Das ist die Kinderstube. Wie sieht es denn in schlechten Zeiten aus ? Noch kleiner ? Aus meiner Sicht einfach peinlich !!!

Bitte beendet diesen Thread. Ich schäme mich für uns Angler.

Sorry !

Gruss Hajo


----------



## Waldi

Moin,
obwohl die auf dem Foto gezeigten Fische nicht von mir gefangen wurden, muß ich doch für das was ich Euch hier zumute gerade stehen. Will die Fische auch nicht größer rede, wenn ich sage, daß der Fang nach einer Nacht im Eimer etwas kleiner und gequetschter aussieht. Einige sehen tatsächlich sehr klein aus, könnten dann aber eher Wittlinge sein. Dorsche um die 35 cm sind vor 2 Jahren aber so die Norm gewesen. Und auch ich werde mich nicht dafür schämen solche Fische in den Räucherofen zu stecken wenn ich nach 180 km Fahrt und 12 Stunden am Wasser der Nordsee 10 Fische entrissen habe die Euch etwas klein vorkommen. Habe in der Küstenfischereiverordnung für Niedersachsen auch nichts gefunden was dagegen spricht.
Man sollte auch unter uns Anglern nach außen immer den Eindruck hinterlassen, daß wir auch zum Zweck einer ordentlichen Verwertung der Fische angeln und nicht nur den Rekorden nachjagen. Es sollen ja schon Angler Schwierigkeiten bekommen haben die maßige Fische zurückgesetzt haben!
Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
OK, machen wir da bitte einen Schwamm drüber!!!


----------



## suurhusen

*Klein aber mein*



> _Original geschrieben von angelsuchmaschine _
> *Hier das Foto !
> 
> Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.
> 
> Gruss Hajo *


Was solls mit der Kinderstube. Wenn du 35´er Dorsche an der Rute hast kannst du an der Knock zufrieden sein. Auch zwei davon sind was für die Pfanne. Die Knock ist nun mal nicht gerade die Ostsee wo es Hängebauchschweine regnet. Ich habe auf eingen Kutterfahrten von Laboe aus schon kleinere bzw. garkeine Dorsche am Haken gehabt. Also für mich sieht die Strecke gut aus. Wie ich gezählt habe sind es 16 Stück. Was fängt man momentan an der Knock???

#h 
mfg Suurhusen


----------



## arno

Moin!
Wer kann denn hier nicht schlafen wir haben 7 Uhr und schon gehts los im Anglerboard!!!!
Also , lautet das Fazit : SÜCHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich aber auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und jetzt geh ich erstmal Brötchen holen!


----------



## arno

Moin!
Ich bin der Meinung, das wir das Thema mal nicht sterben lassen sollen!!!
Angelsuchmaschine hat sein Statement gegeben, ich fands auch nicht gerade klasse, nachdem ich erstmal aufmerksam gemacht worden bin, aber es sollte doch hier weiter gemacht werden!
Ich bin dafür, das wir uns doch am 27ten März treffen sollten!!!
Was meint Ihr???


----------



## Landy

Ich bin auch wohl für den 27. März. Nur bin ich bis nächste Woche Dienstag im Krankenhaus wegen einer Nasenscheidewand-OP. Feine Sache, wie ich gehört habe. Deswegen lebe ich für die nächste Woche halt nicht mehr online. Aber plant mich mal für den Samstag ein. Bis dann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Michael


----------



## arno

Moin!
Oh Landy, Du Armer !!!
Nimm Dir einen Beißring mit!!!
Bei mir haben die das ohne , echt OHNE Betäubung gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Naja, heut zu Tage , bei den ganzen Weicheiern, da hamse wohl schon was zum Träumen dafür!!!!!!!!!
HeHeHe
Oki, gute Besserung und gutes Gelingen!!!!!!


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
zur Zeit bei 2° Wasser laüft an der Knock nichts. Der 27 März bleibt unser Termin und hoffentlich hat sich bis dahin der Winter verabschiedet.
Respekt Landy - hatte vor Jahren so ein Weißkittel mit mir auch vor. Habe ihn, nachdem ich mich schlau gemacht habe, einfach ignoriert und atme immer noch durch ein Nasenloch:q Das geht auch ganz gut, seit dem ich durch das Brandungsangeln gut abgehärtet bin und nicht mehr so oft den Rotz kriege.
Wünsche auch gutes Gelingen.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Honeyball

:q :q 
Ich sag's doch immer wieder:
Angeln ist gesund !!!#a #:


----------



## arno

Moin!
Was machen die Dorsche an der Knock???


----------



## Waldi

Moin,
habe es noch nicht wieder versucht und auch nichts gehört.
Werde es erst bei Wasser min. 4° versuchen und dann auch berichten.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
habe es gesten mal wieder versucht. Wasser 4° , fast kein Wind, Sonnenschein und zum Abend wurde es auch dunkel:q  - leider Nullnummer - nicht ein Zupfer
Gruß Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Waldi, ich sach doch : ANFÜTTERN:m :m :m


----------



## arno

Moin!
Waldi, was macht das Anfüttern an der Knock???


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
wasser an der Knock 2 bis 3° und dazu noch wegen Ostwind 50 bis 75 cm weniger als Durchschnitt. Schlechter ist nur, wenn zugefrohren:e  Der Frühling soll ja aber nächste Woche kommen:z Werde es erst dann wieder testen. Ist ja noch Zeit bis zum 27 :m 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Ok, Waldi!


----------



## suurhusen

*Die Knock und Ihre Dorsche*

Hallo hier was neues von der Knock-Front.

Touris ohne Ende. Die Oldenburger haben auch nix gefangen am Donnerstag.

Ich sag ja:
Das Wasser kalt es ist ein Schmerz, wir warten alle auf den 27.´ten März:m #h 

mfg Suurhusen (man nannte ihn auch Uwe)


----------



## Pilkkönig

Moin am Strandt in Heiligenhafen sind Dorsche um die 50 müst aber über die Sandbank werfen oder auf Hochwasser warten.Also würfe um 150m müssen sein.Bin morgen Dazendorf ist auch noch einer da viele Butt und ein paar Dorsche also lohnt sich.


----------



## arno

Moin!
50 cm sind ja nun wirklich nicht zu verachten!!!


----------



## arno

wie sieht das denn mit dem Spinnfischen an der Knock aus???
Ich meine: ist da überhaupt was zu holen oder nur reines Brandungsangeln???


----------



## Pilkkönig

In Dazendorf und Weissenhaus ist hinundwieder ein Dorsch zuholen.Würde Belly empfehlen von Dazendorf abends oder morgens super fänge um die 10 sind drin.Ab 80m ist dann alles voll.


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
@Pilkkönig - kann irgendwie den Zusammenhang von der Knock nach Dazendorf oder Weissenhaus nicht erkennen;+ Kann man beides absolut nicht vergleichen. Belly ist an der Nordseeküste mit Selbstmordversuch zu vergleichen. Also an alle die jetzt auch nur irgendwie an einen Versuch in diese Richtung gedacht haben - schnell wieder vergessen! Ist aber schön zu hören, daß an der Ostsee schon was geht. Wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg.

@arno
Spinnfischen an der Knock ist durchaus möglich, habe es selber aber noch nicht so oft versucht. Werde ich aber bei der Gewissheit das Dorsch da ist etwas intensiver austesten. Geht eigentlich dann auch bei Flachwasser da man bis fast an die Fahrrinne herankommt.

@uwe
es ist kein Scherz mit dem 27. März
werde es wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch 17.03. erneut testen
hast Du eigentlich wie angedeutet WLH getestet?

Gruß Waldi


----------



## uweuwe

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde es gut, daß es mittlerweile eine Fraktion hier gibt, die sich mit dem Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee beschäftigt.
Ich selber habe das Angeln an der Küste an der Ostsee angefangen. Berufsbedingt wohne ich nun in Osnabrück. Da liegt die Nordsee einfach näher.
WHV habe ich noch nicht testen können.
Ich bin aber dankbar für alle Tipps, die erfolgsversprechend sind.
Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit so oft zu testen. Deshalb schau ich hier öfter rein, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben, und los zu ziehen, wenn sie beissen.
Bitte weiter so mit den Infos.
Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Tüskendör

Moin!

Als passioniertes Weichei werde ich es morgen (Mittwoch) auf meiner Insel mit dem Dorsch probieren, vielleicht ist es auch auf der Knock empfehlenswert: Der Wind kommt zwar aus der "falschen" Richtung (Südwest/Südsüdwest) aber das Wasser ist jetzt gut durchmischt und läuft mit etwa 6 oder 7 Grad zum Abendhochwasser ein. Und buten gehts am Nachmittag auf 16 oder 17 Grad rauf - ist doch was gaaaaanz anderes als noch vor ner Woche... ;-)


----------



## Waldi

moin Tüskendör,
sehe die steigende Fangwahrscheinlichkeit genauso. Wenn Du morgen mal scharf nach Südost schaust kannst Du mich vielleicht winken sehen#h 
Endlich kann mal einer geziehlt von Borkum berichten. Da wird glaube ich viel zu wenig geangelt. Und wenn da auch was geht bin ich ja mit dem Katemaran ruck zuck drüben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es auch gut für Platte ist. Auf den Hollandinseln z.B. Texel sieht es ja nicht viel anders aus und da gibt es topp Plattenstellen. Also Tüskendör - Brandunsangler sind nie Weicheier - erst recht nicht wenn sie nicht gleich nach ein paar Schneidertagen wieder zum Forellenpuff wechseln. 
Also bleib drann - Ich freue mich auf Deine Berichte
Gruß von dem morgen an der Knock angelden Waldi


----------



## Landy

Viel Erfolg morgen, Waldi. 
Meine Nase ist wieder vollständig fertig und der Rotz kann jetzt auch endlich durch das andere Nasenloch geschickt werden. Bin bereit für die Knock, aber fahre vorher noch für 2 Tage an die Ostsee. Auf der MS Antares noch ein Paar Ostsee-Dorsche dingfest machen. Bis dann.


----------



## Waldi

moin Landy,
schön das Du wieder fitt bist. Jetzt kannst du ja die schöne Brandungsluft noch besser genießen. Viel Erfolg und vorallem Spaß an der Ostsee. Ich hoffe, daß ich morgen Dorschkontakt habe und somit unser Treffen am 27. schon bessere Vorzeichen hat.
bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Waldi, Tauchsieder und ANFÜTTERN!!!!
Bin schon ganz unruhig vor lauter Vorfreu!!!


----------



## Tüskendör

*@Waldi*

#h 
...wird was. Wind dreht zum Abendhochwasser sogar noch auf West. Klasse Weicheitag mit 17 Grad am Nachmittag. See yah !


----------



## suurhusen

*Gestern an der Knock*

Moin Arno,
wir waren gestern an der Knock.
Anfüttern hat sich nicht gelohnt.
Waldi meine Frau und ich.
Haben von 13:00 bis knapp 20:00 Uhr da ausgehalten. Wetter gut, Wasser gut. Gefangen..........
1 Wollhandkrabbe
1 Briefmarken Platte.

Du kannst die Knock nur noch in die Tonne hauen...
Wer es dort erstmal nicht mehr versuchen.

:e Was es Mist
mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Tüskendör

Mist :e , bei mir auch schlimmer Angeltag: erst zu spät von der Arbeit weg, in größter Eile im auflaufendem Wasser noch Wattis gegraben und nicht mehr bis zu einem vernünftigen Strand geschafft. Vor der Burkana-Hafeneinfahrt hat kein Krallenblei (bis 150 g) mehr gehalten -  also nur mit einer Angel: eine Platte und viel, viel untermaßiges Zeugs. Dann in den Hafen gewechselt um mehr Haken ins Wasser zu bekommen, und: nix mehr, -- NICHTMAL mehr Wollhandkrabben. Schlimm, Dreckstag... und ich war soo euphorisch....  :c :e Effektive Angelzeit: 2,5 Stunden. Wat solls - in den Folgetagen wirds Buten wieder kühl, wechselhaft und bös windig- bis Montag lockt mich Weichei nix mehr ans Wasser... Sorry wenn ich euch noch "heiss" gemacht hab...


----------



## Waldi

moin Knockis,
Suurhusen hats ja schon gebeichtet, die Knock läßt uns mal wieder hängen. Es tröstet mich nur etwas, daß auch Tüskendör gegenüber auf Borkum auch keine Pfanne voll gekriegt hat. Nun sehen die Vorzeichen für unser Treffen am 27. nicht gerade rosig aus, den von den äußeren Bedingungen die gestern herschten kann es nur selten besser werden. Also Jungs, werde jetzt natürlich nicht alles abblasen. Ich bin nicht das erste und auch nicht das letzte mal als Schneider von der Knock zurückgekommen.
Bei mir sind das 180km hin und zurück. Wenn ihr keine Probleme damit habt eine noch längere Strecke für ein paar Krabbenbisse hinzulegen kann ein Treffen trotzdem seinen Reiz haben.
Es ist ja auch jederzeit ein guter Fang möglich, und nur der Köder im Wasser gibt tatsächlich die Gewissheit ob sie beißen. 
Ich sag jetzt einfach mal so - Meldeschluß ist der 26.03. 20Uhr
Wenn auch nur einer gerne zur Knock kommen will bin ich auch da. Sollte gar dann auch noch das Wetter verrückt spielen und ihr verliert die Lust den weiten Weg zu fahren, bin ich auch nicht sauer.
@Tüskendör - kannst uns vielleicht einen Gefallen damit tun, in den nächsten Tagen das Beißverhalten auf Deiner Insel im Auge zu behalten und dann mal berichten was so läuft. Vielleicht kann man ja einen Zusammenhang zur Knock herleiten.

Und auch alle anderen Nordseebrandungsangler - weiterhin Augen und Ohren auf und dann mal ein paar Zeilen rein hier

bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## arno

Moin!
Ich hab gesagt ich komm, dann komm ich auch!!!
Ob Hagel, Regen, Schnee oder Vulkanausbruch!
Landy, schick mir bitte noch eine PM , wegen deiner Adresse!!!
Damit ich Dich hinten rein schmeißen kann!


----------



## arno

Apropo Regen:
Heute Abend fing es an zu regnen.
Morgen solls ja so weiter gehen!
Dann geh ich doch mal morgen abend angeln an der Ems!


----------



## Waldi

Moin arno,
ein Vulkanausbruch währe ja nicht so schlimm wie z.B. das Wetter von gestern. Ich bin zwar schon als verrückt bei meinen Leuten eingestuft, aber wenn ich gestern bei Wind von 8 bis 10 und "Waagerechtduschen" an der Knock gesessen hätte wäre die Zwangsweste und Einlieferung in die Klappse unausweichlich gewesen. Wir sollten doch wenigstens kleine Abstriche machen. Für mich gild immer, solange es noch zu schaffen ist sich hinter meiner Windmuschel noch was zu Kochen und ich nicht schon beim Würmergraben und Platzeinrichten Wasser in der Unterbüchs habe, ist das Wetter noch ok. Alles andere muß man sich nicht antun. Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied ob man nur mal übern Deich gucken muß wie`s aussieht, oder noch Weltreisen machen muß.
Wollen wir nun hoffen, daß das Wetter nächsten Samstag einigermaßen paßt, denn wenn es so wie dieses Wochenende ist, werde ich bis spätestens Freitag 20.00 Uhr absagen.
Wir sollten aber erst mal davon ausgehen, daß die Sache gelingt.
Also wer noch irgendwelche Infos braucht - bitte fragen!
Und bitte mal noch einmal definitiv zusagen - wer kommt den nun? - WENN ES NICHT GERADE EINEN VULKANAUSBRUCH GIBT -

Waldi - ja
arno - ja
und weiter ?


----------



## arno

Moin!
Ich war heute ANGELN!
Windböhen bis 100 kmh!!!
Goil eje!!!
Leider keinen Zupfer gehabt!
Nix , selbst Spinnangeln mit Tauwurm hat nix gebracht!!!
Und mit der richtigen kleidung wird man auch nicht NASS!

Und bitte mal noch einmal definitiv zusagen - wer kommt den nun? - WENN ES NICHT GERADE EINEN VULKANAUSBRUCH GIBT -

Jau, wer kommt denn alles???


----------



## suurhusen

> _Original geschrieben von Waldi _
> *Moin arno,
> ein Vulkanausbruch währe ja nicht so schlimm wie z.B. das Wetter von gestern. Ich bin zwar schon als verrückt bei meinen Leuten eingestuft, aber wenn ich gestern bei Wind von 8 bis 10 und "Waagerechtduschen" an der Knock gesessen hätte wäre die Zwangsweste und Einlieferung in die Klappse unausweichlich gewesen. Wir sollten doch wenigstens kleine Abstriche machen. Für mich gild immer, solange es noch zu schaffen ist sich hinter meiner Windmuschel noch was zu Kochen und ich nicht schon beim Würmergraben und Platzeinrichten Wasser in der Unterbüchs habe, ist das Wetter noch ok. Alles andere muß man sich nicht antun. Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied ob man nur mal übern Deich gucken muß wie`s aussieht, oder noch Weltreisen machen muß.
> Wollen wir nun hoffen, daß das Wetter nächsten Samstag einigermaßen paßt, denn wenn es so wie dieses Wochenende ist, werde ich bis spätestens Freitag 20.00 Uhr absagen.
> Wir sollten aber erst mal davon ausgehen, daß die Sache gelingt.
> Also wer noch irgendwelche Infos braucht - bitte fragen!
> Und bitte mal noch einmal definitiv zusagen - wer kommt den nun? - WENN ES NICHT GERADE EINEN VULKANAUSBRUCH GIBT -
> 
> Waldi - ja
> arno - ja
> und weiter ? *


Moin Knockis,
jau Waldi du hast Recht. Es war gestern hier etwas Stürmisch. Meine bessere Hälfte wollte mit dem Hund raus. War ca. 5 min. unterwegs und klatsch nass. 
Wollen wir uns das Wetter ml weiter begucken. Ich bin eigentlich nicht guter Hoffung. (Sorry Arno und Landy) Aber ich schreibe das ich erstmal mitkomme.

mfg


----------



## Waldi

WENN ES NICHT GERADE EINEN VULKANAUSBRUCH GIBT !

Waldi - ja
arno - ja
suurhusen - erstmal ja

und weiter ???

Nebenbei etwas Knockromantik

hier unsere Wattwurmkrater vom letzten Versuch am 17.03.
Waldi und suurhusen je 50 Stück in ca. 45 min


----------



## Waldi

Wattwürmer graben


----------



## Waldi

suurhusen hat fertig und genießt


----------



## Waldi

ein Tag im Herbst 2003


----------



## Waldi

Das ist auch ohne Dorsch schön!


----------



## Waldi

mit Dorsch natürlich noch besser!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Na das sind ja klasse Bilder und die Angelstelle sieht auch nett aus. Wie tief ist es denn dort wo ihr hin werft?


----------



## Waldi

moin MS,
wenn das Wasser so schön hochkommt wie auf dem Bild sind Wassertiefen mit normalen Wurfweiten von 4 m schon zu erreichen. Auch bei NW, wie auf dem Foto mit den Wattwurmtrichtern, kann man bis ans Ende der Seebrücke gehen und von dort aus in die Fahrrinne werfen. 4 bis 5 m sind es dann dort bestimmt auch noch. Es ist aber an der Knock oft eher im bewegten auch flacheren Wasser günstiger als im tiefen wenn es nicht mehr strömt. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Tidehub von 3 m kommt schon eine schöne Strömung bei auf- u. ablaufendem Wasser und das ist die beste Zeit. Wenn der Wind diese Sache noch unterstützt ist es noch besser. Ich habe schon die ersten Bisse bei auflaufendem Wasser gehabt, da lag der Köder vielleicht gerade mal 50cm tief. Und auch bei ablaufendem Wasser, wenn man dachte es wird schon zu flach kahm noch die eine oder andere Überraschung.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Truttafriend

Na dann würd ich da dochmal ein ganz entspannten Spinnversuch machen. 20g Mefoblinker und die Dorsche diggeln#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Jo blinkern wäre vieleicht mal ne überlegung wert oder habt ihr das auch schon gemacht?
Ich habe mal in Frankreich bei auflaufendem Wasser Brandungsangeln gemacht. Da es sich dort aber um einen Tidenhub von ca. 10 Metern oder mehr handelte mußte man ständig rückwärts laufen. War mal was anderes aber zu fangen war da nichts. Das war bei Granville in der Nähe wo die Muschelzuchten sind.


----------



## arno

Waldi , wäre ein Bollerwagen angebracht, oder ist es nicht weit zu Laufen???


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

moin arno,
wenn Dein Auto groß genug ist und es nicht große Umstände macht einen Bollerwagen reinzustellen ist er schon hilfreich. Bis zu der Stelle , wo ich immer sitze sind es nur etwa 150 m vom Auto. Man kann aber auch etwa 500 m weiter gehen. Das heißt, je mehr Angler, um so weiter ist zu laufen. Es wird auch oft behauptet, daß es da hinten besser beißt. Was ich aber nicht glaube. Niedrigwasser ist am Samstag gegen 10 Uhr - das heißt, man sollte spätestens gegen 11 Uhr seine Würmer haben. Ich werde schon früher dasein. Mein Auto steht am Ende der Jannes-Ohling-Straße am Schlagbaum, wo es nicht mehr weiter geht. Ist eigentlich gut ausgeschildert -Richtung Knock- Ist auch bei Map24 gut zu finden.
bis denn dann 
Waldi


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Ok, wenn er reingeht kommt der Bollerwagen mit!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> moin MS,
> wenn das Wasser so schön hochkommt wie auf dem Bild sind Wassertiefen mit normalen Wurfweiten von 4 m schon zu erreichen. Auch bei NW, wie auf dem Foto mit den Wattwurmtrichtern, kann man bis ans Ende der Seebrücke gehen und von dort aus in die Fahrrinne werfen. 4 bis 5 m sind es dann dort bestimmt auch noch. Es ist aber an der Knock oft eher im bewegten auch flacheren Wasser günstiger als im tiefen wenn es nicht mehr strömt. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Tidehub von 3 m kommt schon eine schöne Strömung bei auf- u. ablaufendem Wasser und das ist die beste Zeit. Wenn der Wind diese Sache noch unterstützt ist es noch besser. Ich habe schon die ersten Bisse bei auflaufendem Wasser gehabt, da lag der Köder vielleicht gerade mal 50cm tief. Und auch bei ablaufendem Wasser, wenn man dachte es wird schon zu flach kahm noch die eine oder andere Überraschung.
> Gruß Waldi


Waldi,
wo hast du denn das foto her??????


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Knockis,

war vorhin an der Knock und was sieht man da??? WALDI!!

Arno, sei ehrlich du hast Waldi bestochen für Samstag an der Knock Fische zu verankern!!!! (hehehe)

Also, ich werde wohl nicht zum Angeln kommen. Muß von 11:00 bis 20:00 arbeiten. Haben momentan in der Küche viel zu schaffen.
Ich versuche aber das ich mal vorher vorbei komme.

mfg Suurhusen #v


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

moin Knockis,
wollte doch gestern mal heimlich ein paar Dorsche verhaften, und bin doch gleich wieder von suurhusen erwischt worden. Ich muß aber leider berichten, daß es mal wieder keine Dorsche gibt. Habe bis HW gegen 2.00 Uhr ausgehalten. Der Wind ist völlig eingeschlafen und ab ca. 24.00 war alles weiß - sprich angefrohren. Die einzige gute Nachricht - bin kein Schneider geblieben. Zwei kleine Platten die wieder in der Nordsee schwimmen und eine vernünftige von 32 cm die nun mit Scholli in meinem Teich kuschelt. 
@suurhusen -das Foto wurde mit freundlicher Genehmigung eines anonymen Knocksympatisanten veröffentlicht #h 
@arno -wie es aussieht sind wir zwei wohl die Einzigen 

bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Tja, dann bekommen WIR eben all die leckeren Dorsche, die natürlich erst ab einer Größe von 80 cm aufwärts beginnen!!!
Morgen teste ich ob der Bollerwagen passt!!!
Siehste, alles Weicheier!!!!
Grins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Knockis.
Länger nicht mehr gemeldet. 

Also ich kann das noch nicht genau sagen, weil Samstag ein Geburtstag ansteht. Versuche, mich da irgendwie rauszureden. Die Chancen stehen bei 50 %. Ich melde mich dann morgen noch mal.

MfG Michael


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

He Landy, nix mit Kneifen!!!


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Müsste eigentlich wohl klappen.
Wie sieht denn dann so die Planung vom Tag aus. Morgens ist NW und Würmer graben und dann über Tag da angeln, oder wie?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

ja Landy,
genauso sieht das aus. Wie schon gesagt sollte man so bis 11.00 Uhr seine Würmer haben. Wenn das Wasser nicht sehr schnell kommt kann man wohl auch noch etwas länger graben, doch wenn das Wasser aufläuft sollte man schon mit dem Angeln anfangen. Man geht dann dem Wasser durchs Watt etwas entgegen. Dabei muß man die Steinschüttung überqueren - etwas rutschig!
Stiefel im Watt ist wohl klar!
Man kann am Samstag so bis 18.00 Uhr gut angeln. Dann ist das Wasser wieder so weit abgelaufen, daß man wieder hinterher gehen müßte. Ich habe an Tagen als es gebissen hat auch bei Niedrigwasser geangelt. Sollte es tatsächlich am Samstag mit Dorsch losgehen werde ich auch noch eine Nacht bleiben, sonst ist auch bei mir zum Abend Schluß.
bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wollen wir uns dann da irgendwie zum kollektiven Wattwurmausgraben treffen  oder wie sieht das so aus?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

ja Landy,
die Wattwürmer(siehe auch Bild weiter oben) graben wir bei Ebbe etwa 100 m links von der ersten dann bei auflaufendem Wasser gestellten Rute. Dann haben wir nach rechts Platz bis zum Horizont. Bei so 15 bis 20 m Abstand je Rute können schon noch 10 Angler mitkommen. Parkplatz ist direkt am Deich am Ende der Straße (weiter oben schon beschrieben) oder etwas weiter vorher an der Seebrücke wenn am Schlagbaum alles voll ist. Ich dachte ,daß arno Dich abholen wollte. Er scheint schon genau zu wissen wo er hin muß. Oder wenn Ihr doch getrennt fahrt, bei Map24 findest Du den Weg zur Knock auch gut. Wenn nicht, werde ich Dir Morgen noch eine sichere Wegbeschreibung posten.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Der Bollerwagen past rein!
Landy, ich schau morgen hier rein , ob Du dann mitkommst.
Wenn ja, hole ich Dich ab!
Ich fahre aber mit dem Polo da meine Frau den Audi braucht!
Waldi, so genau weis ich das nicht, aber ich werds schon finden!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

moin Knockis,
hier zur Sicherheit eine Wegbeschreibung.
Bis zur Ostfriesenautobahn - A31 - findet Ihr wohl allein. Der A31 dann folgen bis zum Schluß. Etwas verwirrend wird es nur an der Abfahrt Emden Nord. Dort ist eine ewige Baustelle. Ihr müßt Euch links einordnen und geraudeaus weiter. Dann wird aus der Autobahn für 1 bis 2 km eher eine Landstraße mit sogar einem Tempo 30-Schild in einer S-kurve. Weiter gerade aus wird es dann wieder für die letzten 2 km eine Autobahn und endet mit einer Ampelkreuzung zur Larrelter Staße. Dort giebt es zwei Rechtsabbiegerspuren - Richtung - Rysum. Ihr solltet Euch in die linke der beiden Spuren einordnen um dann geradeaus nach ca. 500 m die nächste Ampel zu passieren.
Nun geht es wieder etwa 4 km gerade aus auf der Larrelter Straße - vorbei an Wybelsum. Das nächste Schild zeigt den Weg zur Knock nach links in die Knockster Straße. Nun wieder gerade aus, bis zum Deich und die Jannes Ohling Straße rechts am Deich entlag - immer gerade aus - bis es nicht mehr geht - am Schlagbaum Steht mein Auto.
Bis morgen Waldi


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Mittem Polo wird das wohl sehr eng mit 2 Ausrüstungen und so. Sag mal,wann du bei mir bist, und ich habe dann wohl ein größeres Auto organisiert. Entweder mein eigenes, oder das von meinem Bruder, ist so ein Renault Kastenwagen mit derbe viel Platz hinten drin für den ganzen Krams. Also wenn wir um 11 unsere Wattwürmer haben müssen, am besten um halb 10 bis 10 da sein, oder nicht? 150km von mir. Müssen dann spätestens um 8 Uhr bei mir weg,oder wie siehst du das, Arno?


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Ich packe gerade!
Landy, ich habe die Lehne der Rückbank abgebaut!
Da steht jetzt der Bollerwagen und links meine Rutentasche!
Im Bollerw. stehen meine anderen Angelsachen!
Also ist auf der anderen Seite noch alles frei!Acht Uhr bei Dir Landy!!
Kein Problem!!
Und oben auf dem Bollerw. geht ja auch noch was hin!
Aber von mir aus können wir bei Dir auch umpacken!
Ich würde sagen, wir werden sehen!
Landy und Waldi, schickt mir doch bitte eine PM mit Euren Tel Nr.  Handy!!!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Waldi, was brauche ich an Ruten???
Ich habe meine neue schwere Spinrute , eine dreiteilige Karpfenrute, meine leichte Spinrute wg 15 -45 gr. und eine Brandungsrute
Meine alte schwere Spinnrute kommt auch mit!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ähhhhhhh, na gut, wir packen dann um!!!
Ich habe mich gerade überzeugt, das es so nicht geht!!!
Landy, da hab ich ja Glück das Du noch nen anderen Wagen hast, sonst hättest Du mir aber ne Kopfnuss geben dürfen!!!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Knockis,
bin gerade vom Altherrenfußball zurück und weiß nicht ob Ihr das überhaupt och lesen werdet, oder schon im Bettchen liegt und von Knockdorschen träumt. Ich nehme alles mit was ich habe und kann dann sicher aushelfen, wenn was fehlt. Freue mich Euch zwei kennenzulernen. Bis morgen Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin ihr Knockis!
Ich wünche euch auf eurem Tripp, am heuteigen Tag viel Spaß und viel Glück. Möge das Wetter mitspielen so das wir wieder schöne Bilder und einen klasse Bericht bejubeln können. Natürlich mit erbeuteten Fischen.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Waldi, Arno, Landy,

na wie hat es gestern geklappt???  
War super euch auch mal Live kennen zulernen. Mußte ja leider früher weg. Aber die Arbeit rief ja. War dann auch gestern richtig im Stress.

Aber nun erzählt mal. Laßt einen alten Mann nicht verhungern.
Ich hoffe Ihr hatten den Kescher voll. 

mfg Suurhusen

 #h


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
So ,das war nun unsere Fahrt zur Knock!
Um 6 Uhr bin ich aus den Federn , so das ich um kurz vor 8 Uhr bei Landy war.
Wahnsinn, es ging doch alles in meinen Polo rein!
Zwei Rutentaschen , zwei Angelkoffer, zwei Brandungsrutenständer, einen  Gaskocher und auch das Geschirr, ein Schirm ,der Bollerwagen und natürlich eine große Tasche mit Fressalien!
Eigentlich sind wir ohne große Probleme am Ziel unserer Hoffnung angekommen!
Der Waldy war schon da.
Erst mal Shake Hand machen und dann alles in den Bollerwagen, und ab gings!
Noch ein bisschen blabla und die Ruten aufgestellt.
Danach waren die Wattwürmer dran.
Halbe Stunde und 50 Stück waren zusammen.
Klasse und schnelle Sache mit den Grabegabeln!!!
Ich hab mich etwas gedrückt beim Buddeln.
Meine Bandscheibe hat sich etwas bemerkbar gemacht!
Naja, und dann war auch schon das Wasser da und los gings!
Beim ersten Wurf habe ich gleich mal ein komplettes Vorfach samt Blei nach Holland ( Niederlande) rübergeschickt, na ja Verluste gibt’s immer mal!
Nach kurzer Zeit fing ich dann auch gleich Zwei Flundern!
Das ließ ja hoffen !
Eine der beiden Flundern ging wieder schwimmen, zu klein!
Die andere eigentlich auch, aber sie hatte zu tief geschluckt!
Nach einiger Zeit fing Waldy auch eine, und dann ich noch mal eine, und das war es dann, nix mehr, keinen Zupfer!
Nach einer gaaaanz langen Zeit bekam ich dann noch einen Biss und beim Einholen  bin ich in eine Steinpackung unter Wasser gekommen und weg war natürlich, sooooo ein großer Dorsch!!!
Mein zweites Vorfach natürlich auch!!!
Und dann gar nichts mehr!
Irgendwann kam dann auch noch Surhusen mit Frau , Kind und Einen Kampfhund!
Da war der Tag auch schon um!
Waldy und Landy haben mich dann überredet Feierabend zu machen und als es dunkel wurde sind wir von dannen gezogen.
Wir haben trotz der vielen Dorsche sehr viel Spaß gehabt  obwohl Landy eigentlich die ganze Zeit gefrohren hat, aber hart wie er ist , hat er sich zusammen gerissen!
Die fahrt nach Haus verlief dann auch ganz gut ausser....!
Naja, bei Meppen braucht mein Polo auch was zu trinken und da haben wir ne halbe Stunde eine Tanke gesucht!
Aber sonst...!
Es war ein Schöner Tag  und NETTE LEUTE hat man auch wieder kennen gelernt!!!
Der Bericht kommt natürlich erst so Spät rein , da ich noch wieder angeln war!!!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Danke Meeresangler Schwerin!!!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

und jetzt die Bilder


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

noche welche


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

und noch welche


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

und...


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Knockis und Brandungsboardis,
Ich hatte es ja schon Tage vorher befürchtet, und Tauchsieder sowie Anfüttern haben auch nichts genüzt. Außer Durchschnittsplatte hat sich an der Knock mal wieder nichts blicken lassen.
Doch richtige Brandungsknockis wie Landy und Arno kann sowas ja nicht schrecken.  #r  ,daß ihr die Tour auch ohne tolle Fangaussichten gemacht habt. War auch ohne Dorsch ein schöner Tag und es war toll Euch kennezulernen. Ich hoffe es war nicht das letzte mal. Ich hatte es ja schon angedeutet - vielleicht ist ja mal Nordholland ein Thema für uns und es ist ja auch möglich, daß es irgendwann wieder Knockdorsche gibt. Wir sind ja noch jung.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ich habe gar nicht gefroren. Nur meine Füße waren so kalt.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ja Landy,
desswegen habe ich immer zwei Paar Stiefel. Beim Wattisbuddeln kommt man schnell ins schwitzen und dann sind auch schnell die Socken feucht - wenn man dann zur Ruhe kommt kühlen die Füße schnell aus. Man lernt eben nie aus!
 Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin ihr Knockis, da habt ihr ja einen schönen Tag gehabt. Die Bilder sind richtig toll geworden, vielen Dank für den Bericht.


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Landy, nur die Füße!
Das heist doch das selbe!!!
Grins!!!
Der Suurhusen wohnt ja ganz nahe bei der Knock, wie wäre es wenn er das mit dem Anfüttern übernehmen würde?!?
Oder lag es an seinen Kampfhund das die Fische ausblieben???
Also, ich meine: Der Hund hatte ja richtig Angst einflößend geguckt!!!
Ich fand , das es auch ohne Fische ein schöner Tag war!!!
Und jetzt geh ich ANGELN!!!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Meeresangler; Dich suchen wir vielleicht auch mal Heim!!! 
Mal schauen was das Jahr so bringt!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



> Meeresangler; Dich suchen wir vielleicht auch mal Heim!!!



Na das wäre doch mal was, wie wäre es denn beim Boarditreffen in Meschendorf bei Rerik. Klick mich! Hier ist der ganze Thread dazu.


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Meresangler, das ist ein bischen früh!
Wenn dann schätze ich mal , so nach den Sommerferien!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Landy, nur die Füße!
> Das heist doch das selbe!!!
> Grins!!!
> Der Suurhusen wohnt ja ganz nahe bei der Knock, wie wäre es wenn er das mit dem Anfüttern übernehmen würde?!?
> Oder lag es an seinen Kampfhund das die Fische ausblieben???
> Also, ich meine: Der Hund hatte ja richtig Angst einflößend geguckt!!!
> Ich fand , das es auch ohne Fische ein schöner Tag war!!!
> Und jetzt geh ich ANGELN!!!



Moin ihr Knockis,
jau der Suurhusen lebt auch nocht. Hatte seit dem Treff eine Stressphase.
Aber das Treffen haben wir ja alle gut verdaut Schade das ich nicht komplett dabei sein konnte. Dann hätte ich euch gezeigt wie das geht.........

 #v  #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Boardis,
der Arno schreibt ja immer von unserm Kampfhund...
Damit Ihr mal seht wie ich ausgestattet bin anbei ein Foto.

Da wir nicht nur ein Kampfhund haben sondern auch ein Kampfkater kann das mit den Fischen nur klappen.
Den Kater werfen wir immer in Greetsiel ins Wasser und der schwimmt dann bis zur Knock und treibt die Fisch her. Nur am Tag unseres Treffen war der Kater erkältet. Darum hat es nicht geklappt.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Ich habs gewust, das es Suurhusens Schuld war!!!
Das nächste mal gibst Du deinem Kater Vitamintabletten, dann haben wir mehr Glück!!!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich habs gewust, das es Suurhusens Schuld war!!!
> Das nächste mal gibst Du deinem Kater Vitamintabletten, dann haben wir mehr Glück!!!



MMMMMIIIIAAAAUUUUUUU!!!!
Hier schreibt der Kampfkater "Rübe".  
Danke Arno, das mal jemand was gutes für mich tun will. Der Suurhusen gibt mir immer nur ein Stück von der Schwanzflosse. Und wenn ich es nicht geschafft habe Fische ran zu holen dann muß ich mit geschlossenen Augen schlafen und bekomm nur Wasser in mein Trinknapf. (Asbach ist geiler)

in dem Sinne, Ich wünsch mir keinen vollen Kescher, sondern einen vollen Trinknapf mit Asbach


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

#g  #g  #g ohne Worte #g  #g  #g


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Knockis,
allen frohe Ostern und Dicke Eier - ach Quatsch - Fische!
Bin gestern fremdgegangen, die Knock wird mir wohl verzeihen!
War in Zurich (Nordholland) mit Sohnemann. Ich 13 Platte - Sohnemann 12.
Alle zwar etwas magerer als im Herbst, was ja normal ist, aber schöne große.
Bericht wird unter Plattenteller aus Zurich morgen folgen.
bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## Landy

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu dem Fang. 
Wie lange habt ihr denn geangelt? Noch ein Platten für deinen Gartenteich "importiert"?

Frohe Ostern an alle. Dicke Fische und Eier wünscht euch Michael.

P.S.: Heute abend erstmal derbe Osterfeuer mit  #g   #g   #g  .


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Na das ist doch mal ein Fang, Glückwunsch Waldi!
Und ich wünsch Euch auch frohe Ostern!!!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Tjo Landy und Arno,
da hat der Waldi wieder zugelangt. Ich möchte nur wissen wo der seine Haken bzw. Vorfächer bauen läßt. Weil da müßen ja immer die Fische schon dran sein. Ob er uns das verrät????? :g  :g 
Euch auch noch viele bunte Eier. Habe die ganzen Ostertage arbeiten müßen. 

Mal sehen ob wir nicht mal ein Treffen in Zurich machen können. 
Am 04.05. habe ich theoretische Prüfung. Danach bin ich erstmal für ca. 6 Wochen voll auf Angeln eingestellt. Na, wer hätte denn noch Lust???

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Frohe Ostern gehabt zu haben!
Ich muss mich erst mal um einen neuen Job kümmern, bevor ich mich wieder in Ausflüge stürzen kann!


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob da wieder was gefangen wird!!!


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



			
				spinangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> 
> geht den keiner mehr nach knock zum angeln.#c
> g.h.



Moin Spinagler,
ich habe es zwar mehrfach versucht aber die Fische sind hier ausgestorben.
Am Seedeich war mal kurz Aalzeit aber die ist auch schnell vorbei gewesen.
Wir hoffen alle das es bald wieder richtig los geht.

mfg
Suurhuisen


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,  |wavey: 

würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen #d ... Eher die "Knock-KRABBEN", aber dafür zu Millionen. War am Samstag in Altenteil, hatte 6 Platten (bis 46 cm) und ca 15 Dorsche. Aber davon hat nur einer gepasst. Nach ca 2 -3 Minuten waren die Haken Blitzeblank, wie ausser Verpackung. War zum  :v ... Wird Zeit das das Wasser kälter wird und sich die Dreckskrabben wieder ins Tiefe zurück ziehen...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## mohfra

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich war am Wochenende mit meinem Sportboot "Ivonnchen" und zwei weitren Angelfreunden an der Knock um ein paar Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
Leider hatten wir keinerlei Erfahrung mit diesem Gewässer.
Könnte Ihr uns evtl weiterhelfen, wann welche Fischarten, zur welcher Zeit, auf welchem Köder, mit welcher Methode am besten läuft?
Wir haben unsere Bootstour auf unsere Webseite www.strammes-seil.de hinterlegt. Vielleicht könnt Igr uns ja mal sagen, was wir verkehrt gemacht haben!

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin mohfra,
es ist deprimierend zu hören, daß selbst vom Boot im tieferen Wasser nichts an der Knock geht. Ich habe den Bericht auf Eurer tollen Seite gelesen und kann wohl feststellen, daß Ihr sicher nichts Grundlegendes falsch gemacht habt. Das Wasser sollte auch schon kalt genug gewesen sein. Wir haben in der Brandung noch im Juni bei 18° Wasser Dorsche gefangen. Es scheint eben so langsam endgültig mit den Nordseedorschen vorbei zu sein. Ich wollte es eigentlich bald mal wieder testen, aber Euer Bericht nimmt mir die Zuversicht. Da ist wohl ein Zanderansitz am Knockster Tief eher von Erfolg gekrönt.
Solltet Ihr es allerdings noch einmal versuchen, dann auch mal mit Naturködermontagen (Wattwurm) versuchen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Mohfra,
ich war am Donnerstag an der Knock und habe mir die Augen ausgeweint.
In 6 Stunden habe ich eine kleine Aalmutter aus den Fluten gezogen.
Und das obwohl der Wind auflandig, das Wasser 9° hatte. Mit Wattwürmer kannst du an der Knock nichts verkehrt machen und mit einem normalen Brandungsvorfach. Eigentlich müßte es jetzt schon Dorsche geben. Eigentlich!!!

Naja, die Kock schein was Dorsche betrifft kaputt zu sein. Ich werde es wieder in 14 Tagen versuchen. Mal sehen ob dann mehr läuft.

mfg Suurhusen

P.S.
Waldi, bist du dann mit von der Partie????


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Boardis,
Waldi und ich waren gestern wieder an der Knock. (wir können es nicht lassen und haben prompt auch wieder Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Nachdem wir die Würmer dem Sand entrissen haben sind wir gezielt zu unseren Standartstellen gegangen. Ruten raus, Würmer drauf, warten auf den ersten Biss. Nach ungefährt 2,5 Std. ein leichtes zittern in der Spitze.
Angeschlagen, reingekurbelt ....... und neuen Wurm aufgezogen. So ging das fast 5 Std. 
Dann der erste Fisch. Eine Aalmutter, bzw. Kopf und Schwanz, dazwischen nichts was man erwähnen sollte. Das wars bei mir. Ausser kalte Füße nichts gehabt. Aber wie sage ich immer: Spass hat es gemacht.....

Mal hören was Waldi zu schreiben hat...

In dem Sinne  mfg vom Suurhusen (Uwe)
 :c


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Suurhusen, das klingt gar nicht gut!
Da haben ja die Fischfabriken richtig zugeschlagen!
Tja, nach mir die Sintflut, heist das wohl!
Na, irgendwann in Hundert Jahren wirds dann wohl wieder besser!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,
ich habe natürlich noch etwas länger als suurhusen ausgehart, und konnte noch eine Platte landen. Schwimmt jetzt bei Scholli im Teich, für die Pfanne viel zu lütt.
Von Dorschen keine Spur.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin @Arno, 
tjo das mit den Dorschen ist wirklich nicht schön. Aber was will man machen?
 #c 

@Waldi
das sieht dir wieder ähnlich das du den Scholli mitgenommen hast. Ich komme mal bei dir vorbei und setze mich an deinen Teich. Da brauch ich auch nicht so weit werfen......

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin!
Dann halten uns mal immer schön auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## mohfra

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Knockfreunde,

wir vom Angelteam Ostfriesland wollen in den nächsten Wochen es erneut an
der Knock probieren, jedoch diesmal nicht vom Boot aus, sondern diesmal von Land.
Man hat mir berichtet:
*IN DER LETZTEN ANGELWOCHE WURDE BERICHTET: ES WERDEN KNOCKDORSCHE GEFANGEN!!!*
*STIMMT DAS#t ???*

Eine weitere kleine Frage, wo kann man dort Wattwürmer kaufen, bzw. zur Not selbst buddeln?

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

MoinMohfa!
Wenn Ihr die Straße bis zum Ende fahrt, könnt Ihr links neben der Mole ( oder wie das sonst heist, ich bin ja Binnenländer) Wattis buddeln.
Viel Glück und Spaß !


----------



## mohfra

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Petri Sportsfreunde,
wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob zur zeit was an der Knock läuft?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,
ich war schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr da, ist sicher auch noch viel zu warm. Für den einen oder anderen Aal oder mal eine Flunder gibt es bessere Stellen.
Man könnte natürlich mal den Wolfsbarsch testen. Da auf den Insel sehr viele gefangen wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen ihn in der Knockregion auch anzutreffen.
Mit Boot natürlich noch einfacher. Es sollte mit dem Boot auch möglich sein noch Makrelen zu erwischen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Mohfra: hier noch ein Tip: schau Dir doch mal diese Seite von Acki an
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44321&page=10&pp=15&highlight=Aalp%F6ddern
das ist doch bestimmt auch was für Euer Strammes Seil Team, er hat bestimmt gute Tips zum Bootsangeln in der Nordsee und wenn mal was geht bin ich auch gern mal dabei.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## mohfra

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Petri Waldi,

alle reden nicht mehr vom Knockdorsch, sondern nun vom Wolfsbarsch!
Hab ich vorher noch nie gehört, klingt aber intressant!
Also wir planen noch in diesem Jahr eine Bootstour von
Greetsiel/Norddeich aus (suchen noch Slipanlage) und wollen mal hoch bis Borkum und etwas hinter Borkum raus fahren.
Was kannst Du uns als Erfahrener Knock- / Brandungsangler mit auf dem Weg geben?
Zielfische: eigendlich alles was wir herausholen können:
Makrele;Dorsch;Aal; und evtl. auch mal ein Wolfsbarsch!
Auf unserer Webseite (strammes-seil.de) haben wir schon mal berichtet, wie wir mit dem Boot an der Knock rumzogen und nun auch Brandungsangeln (ohne Erfolg).
Was sollten wir also auf jedenfall im Boot haben, bzw. ausporbieren.#6


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin mohfra,
auf der Seite von Acki (siehe Link oben) ist auch eine kostenlose Slipmöglichkeit mit Bild beschrieben. Solltest Dir mal die gesamte Seite durchlesen. Acki hat mit dem Boot  sehr gute Erfolge und gibt Euch sicher Tips.
Ich selbst bin leider kein Bootsbesitzer und meine Leidenschaft gehört eh in die Brandung. Für die Knock ist es einfach nur erforderlich, daß die Dorsche da sind. Leider ist das nicht immer so wie man sich das vorstellt. In einem Jahr noch bei 18°c und im Juni und im nächsten bei 8° im November nichts.
Wolfsbarsche werden auf Borkum sehr gut gefangen. Nur leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen wo genau mit dem Boot.
Wenn an der Knock wieder was geht sag ich bescheid. Aber vor November rechne nicht damit.
gruß Waldi


----------



## Ostfriese

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo!
So langsam müßte die Zeit für Knockdorsche wieder gekommen sein.
Vieleicht hat es in letzter  Ze it mal  jemand ausprobiert und kann hier berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.

Schöne Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Habe es nun schon 2 mal im November an der Knock getestet und es gibt wieder reichlich Dorsche aber leider fast alle nur aus dem Dorschkindergarten. Bis jetzt erst 2 über 40 cm. Kann ja aber noch kommen. Auch Wittlinge sind da und zwei drei Flundern sind auch mal dabei. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hi Waldi,
is doch aber auch ein gutes Zeichen wenn die Lütten wieder da sind. Dann sind in zwei drei Jahren auch größere wieder an der Leine. 
So ist es bei uns ja auch immer.


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hi Waldi!
Wie gehts denn so?
Halt uns mal weiter auf den laufenden!
Will ja nochmal mit dir da oben Angeln!
Kaum zu fassen, daß das schon 2 jahre her sind!


----------



## bladerrunner112

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo !
Brauch ich irgendwelch Papiere um dort zu Angeln ,würde es gern mal mit der spinrute  dort ausprobieren.
Danke


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Bladerunner!
Da Du aus Oldenburg kommst brauchst Du einen Führerschein fürs Auto!
Kommst Du mit der Bahn , dann brauchst Du selbstverständlich ne gültige Fahrkarte!#6 #6 #6 

So jetzt aber den Spaßmodus wieder aus!

Ne , in Niedersachsen brauchst Du , soviel ich weis , keine Angelscheine für die KÜSTE !
Es sei denn, es hat sich seid letzten Jahres etwas geändert!


----------



## bladerrunner112

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Na denn ist ja fast alles geklährt aber noch eine Frage |uhoh:  Beißen dorsche denn Ganzen winter durch ? wenn sie denn da sind :q 

mfg


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Das könnte wohl sein, aber sollten sie auf nen Haken beißen, wirds wohl nix mit dem ganzen Winter!

Aber dazu kann sicher jemand von der Küste genaueres sagen!


----------



## Thommy79

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Moin aus Emden

Hab mit interesse hier über die Knock gelesen... Ist ja direkt vor meiner Tür aber hab es bisher da noch nie versucht, ich muß sagen ich hab auch überhaupt keine Brandungsruten. 
Hat denn jetzt schonmal einer es mit ner Spinnrute versucht?


----------



## arno

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



			
				Thommy79 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin aus Emden
> 
> Hab mit interesse hier über die Knock gelesen... Ist ja direkt vor meiner Tür aber hab es bisher da noch nie versucht, ich muß sagen ich hab auch überhaupt keine Brandungsruten.
> Hat denn jetzt schonmal einer es mit ner Spinnrute versucht?




Moin Thommy!
Ich war mal mit waldi dort oben ,aber nur ein paar Platte gefangen!
Du kannst auch einfach ne karpfenrute nehmen!
Bei Flut kommst Du auch damit weit genug raus!
Hab ich auch so gemacht!
Im Sommer habe ich auch so Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gemacht und ich hatte ganau so viel Dorsch wie der Kollege der Brandungsruten hatte!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,
@MS ja so sehe ich das auch, ich habe so den Eindruck es sind mehrere Generationen an der Knock unterwegs und das ist ein gutes Zeichen.

Obwohl man mit kräftigen Karpfen bzw. Hechtruten wohl auch mal an der Knock zurechtkommen kann ist Brandungsausrüstung natürlich von großen Vorteil. Man darf nie die Gezeitenströmumg unterschätzen. Es gibt Tage da bleiben 200g nicht liegen und wenn dann noch etwas Kraut geht ist Feierabend mit Zuckerwasserpeitschen. Mit der Spinnrute sollte wohl was möglich sein. Ich habe es aber einfach zu selten versucht. Schon bei NW kann man wohl ausreichend teifes Wasser erreichen. Ist aber bei den Steinschüttungen und der Strömung auch sicher nicht so einfach und nicht mit Ostsse zu vergleichen.
Die Dorsche sind eigentlich bis Wasser um 3 - 4° vor Ort. Wenn es noch kälter wird oder gar Eisgang dazu kommt geht nichts mehr. Das ist ja aber hier oben sehr lelten.
Die Nordsee ist dort übrigens frei, also man braucht keine Scheine.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Thommy79 erst mal willkommen im Board
vielleicht sieht man sich mal an der Knock
Waldi


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Junx #h 

@ Tommy79 |welcome: im AB. Freut mich immer, wenn "Landsleute" im Board sind #6 

@Waldi

"Die Nordsee ist dort übrigens frei, also man braucht keine Scheine."

Echt ? Bin zwar im BVO; ich könnte also auch so da angeln? Denn muss ich bald mal los #:


----------



## Thommy79

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Mit dem Blinker würd mich schon reizen.... Aber hab echt bedenken ob das hier so klappt. Und vorallem mit was für fänge man so rechnen kann.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,
@goeddoek,  ich rede zwar immer von der Knock weil sich das so eingespielt hat. Mein Stammplatz liegt aber etwas höher noch hinter der Seebrücke bei der Erdgasaufbereitungsanlage. Das hat also nichts mit dem Knockster Tief und dem Mahlbusen gemeinsam was BVO Gewässer sind. Ich bin auch BVO Mitglied, ist aber wie schon gesagt dort "freie Nordsee" also nicht von Bedeutung. Übrigens ist auch die gesamte Ems bis km 0 bei der Papenburger Meyerwerft freies Gewässer.
Mit Blinker und Co. ist sicher was möglich, nur eben sehr ungemütlich. Da würde ich eher die BVO Kanäle nach Zander absuchen. So nebenbei beim Brandunugsangeln zum warmhalten schon eher sinnvoll.
Ich kann mich zur Zeit bei diesem miesen wetter nicht aufraffen und warte auf etwas trockenere Tage, dann gehts mal wieder los.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## angel-andre

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Das ist ja ne super sache und weiterhin viel erfolg


----------



## Huntemann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo,

leider ist hier in Oldenburg alles zugefroren aber wir müssen unbedingt angeln gehen!! 

Nun wollen wir in den nächsten Tagen auch mal unser Glück bei euch am Knock versuchen,wie sieht es denn im Moment aus lohnt sich ein Ausflug?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ihr solltet doch noch etwas Gedult haben. Wasser 0 bis 1° an der Knock. Das ist einfach zu kalt. Wenn ihr unbedingt angeln wollt ist das zwar die Lösung, denn zugefrohren ist es nicht, nur Fische solltet ihr dann im Laden kaufen.

Waldi


----------



## mohfra

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Knockis,

es ist doch nun wärmer geworden. Ich denke das an der Knock doch wieder was gehen sollte?
Waldi, wie ist die Lage an der Knock?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wasser aktuell 2°, ich war am Dienstag mit Suurhusen testen von ca. 11.00 bis 18.00, Sonnenschein aber kalter Nord-Ost, habe sogar etwas Bräune im Gesicht abbekommen! Ein Biß, eine Flunder 28 cm und dann noch eine riesige Wollhandkrabbe. Die Schitteile waren da sonst noch nicht unterwegs und nun das noch. Für die nächste Woche ist ja eine warme Westwetterlage angesagt mit bis zu 14° und keine Nachtfröste mehr dann sollte bald auch was mit Wittling und Dorsch gehen wenn so 4 bis 5° Wasser erreicht sind.
Wir treffen uns ja am 08.04. und dann sollte es schon passen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

War gestern 07.04.06 weider an der Knock. Außer einer kleines Platten war nichts. Es waren noch andere Angler da (4) auch bei denen hat sich kein Dorsch gezeigt.
Sollte die Population wirklich so kaputt sein das wir an der Knock nichts mehr in Richtung Dorsch fangen???

In Greetsiel, ich kenne da einige Kapitäne, wir aber schon Dorsch gefangen.
Zwar in der Höhe um Borkum und den anderen Inseln aber es läßt hoffen.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leute,

macht euch noch ein paar schöne Tage an der Knock, am Knockster-Tief und der Krummhörn.
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der großen Demo in Emden. Die dänische Firma DONG wird wohl tatsächlich ein fettes Kohlekraftwerk am Rysumer-Nacken (direkt an der Knock) bauen!!! 
Der Hammer ist, in Dänemark sind diese Werke verboten. Nur die doofen Deutschen bauen die Dreckschleudern, in der saubersten Luft, an der Küste auf. Verbrannt wird auch noch sogenannte Blutkohle, die unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen in Südamerika und Asien für Hungerlöhne abgebaut wird. Die Dänen lachen morgen noch, über soviel Dämlichkeit!!!
Der Strom ist übrigens nicht für Ostfriesland gedacht; denn wir haben durch Windkraft eine Energiedeckung von *98%*. Nein, nein der Strom wird weitergeleitet. Hier wird nur verdreckt und gesäuert, von der CO² Belastung ganz zu schweigen.
Es ist eine riesige Umweltsünde die gerade anläuft. 
Sogar die Ärzte auf den Inseln schlagen Alarm. Bei Südwest-Wind, der bei uns sehr häufig ist, versaut uns die „Dreckschleuder“ die besten Gewässer in Ostfriesland bis Wilhelmshaven.
Bei der Demo waren 3.000 Leute. Es wird hoffentlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Nächstes Mal müssen 10.000 kommen. Das muss unbedingt noch verhindert werden. *Ich möchte nicht meine Fische schon "sauer eingelegt" aus dem Wasser ziehen und mich selbst und meine Heimat nebenbei noch vergasen lassen!!!*

Genaueres unter www.die-friesen.eu bei "Aktuelles".

Gruß aus Störtebeker-Town
zander-ralf


----------



## MDieken

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin erstmal,
bin neu hier im Forum, bin zufälligerweise auf der Seite gelandet, weil ich wissen wollte ob noch dorsch an der knock sitzt.
Wie siehts aus dieses Jahr?


----------



## MDieken

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

schade das mir niemand antwortet


----------



## riecken

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

warte doch einfach ab....


----------



## MDieken

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

wahr bereits ein paar mal auf dorsch und nichts gefangen, sitzt überhaupt noch dorsch an der knock?


----------



## ebro junky

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moinsen !
wollt auch mal mein Glück an der Knock auf Platte und Dorsch versuchen , is aber absolutes Neuland für mich ! Da aus meinem Spanienurlaub wohl nichts mehr wird , schau ich gerade was man sonst mal anstellen kann ! Wo genau an der Knock lohnt sich n Ansitz am ehesten und mit was ? Wenn dann noch einer n paar aktuelle Meldungen hat wäre ich echt happy ! 
Haut in die Tasten :vik:


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Da wird bis auf absehbare Zeit Sohle eingeleitet, da vorzugsweise bei auflaufendem Wasser geangelt wird, zielt die Salzfahne genau auf die Knock. Ich glau die Knock ist tot.  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77656&page=23


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

hallo,

ich beabsichtige, mein glueck in der kalten jahreszeit mal an der knock zu versuchen.

geht jemand noch zur knock und kann etwas zur aktuellen situation vermelden?

danke & gruss,
hydro


----------



## buzzman

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo,
wollte den Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen und fragen, ob noch jemand an der Knock angelt?
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was berichten kann

gruss Frank


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wie kein einziger Versuch bis jetzt? Ich wollte die Knock eigentlich nicht totschreiben.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Ja ich war heut da und werde euch nun kund tun was da so ist an der Knock!

Also NW 10Uhr 6 HW 16Uhr 12
Leichter auflandiger Wind ca 3 bft

War ja lange nicht da, besser gesagt der letzte Versuch im April war so überhauptnix, das ich die Knock auch schon fast abgeschrieben hatte! 
Naja heut morgen frohen Mutes wieder Klamotten gepackt und losgefahren war so gegen 11 am Wasser! Würmerstechen wie eh und je gut! 60 Stück und 20min weiter zwischen die Buhnen aufbauen und langsam aklimatisieren! 
Punkt 12 hab ich dann die ersten Würmer zu Wasser gelassen und es passierte die erste Stunde nix nicht ein Zupfer! Dann kurz nach 1 kam der erste MINI DORSCH von ca 20cm an Land!  Es war  als wenn der Bann des Nichtfangens gebrochen wäre unbd es ging Biss auf Biss bis zum HW da war dann irgendwie die Luft bei den Fischen raus! 
Amtliches Endergebnis 14 Fische!
Davon 3 Dorsche, den Größten hab ich auch vermessen 32 cm, 1 Kliesche und 10 Wittlinge wovon ich 5 mitnehmen könnte der Rest war einfach untermaßig! 
Alles in Allem noch n Boardie da kennengelernt und ich denke man kann an der KNOCK wieder Fische fangen! 
Ich werde für meinen Teil nächstes mal ein Nacht HW abpassen um auch mal die Chance auf einen Maßigen KNOCKDORSCH zu haben! 

Beste Grüße und Petrigeil HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Hey Herman! Na das kling doch mal vielversprechend! Ich war gestern da und konnte auch nen schicken Wittling verhaften! Allerdings war ab Fluthöchststand absolut tote Hose! Wo hast du da denn Würmer gestochen? Bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden...


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

@ eelhunter29

Direkt am Restaurant StrandLust Rechts neben dem Fähranleger! Alles was das Herz begehrt! Bißchen klein sind se ja die Knockwürmer!!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Ach? Ja, gut dann probier ichs nächste mal dort! hatte es mit untermäßigen Erfolg beim sperrwerk angetestet.


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal schreiben wenn ich auch dort hinfahre. Vielleicht trifft man sich dann dort und jemand kann mir als Brandungsamateur noch ein paar hilfreiche Tips geben.#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Westwind ist angesagt dieses Wochenende! 
Wer ist am Start und wann! 
Ich starte morgen durch es sei denn es regnet Bindfäden! 
Bin ja heiß dieses Jahr noch n maßigen Dorsch zu erwischen! 
Vorfächer und Haken hab ich gestern abend in der Badewanne gebunden und heute schon die Klamotten ins Auto verfrachtet! 
Alles wartet nur auf morgen!! :m

Grüsse und und dreifaches Petrigeil


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Oh ha, nicht das Du in der Wanne auch schon (d)einen Wurm an den Haken gepackt hast....|supergri

Viel Erfolg und hoffentlich besseres Wetter


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!
Ihr wartet bestimmt schon sehnsüchtig auf meinen Bericht von der Knock! 
Einer der merkwürdigsten Tage des Jahres! 
Henning und ich kommen bei NW am Strand an und Wasser ist noch da! Ja schiet di wat keine Würmer zu stechen! Wir haben noch probiert im flachen Wasser zu stechen, war aber nix zu machen! 
Tränen in den Augen beim Anblick der Brandung:c und heute Abend ist es auch noch trocken geblieben!#q

Naja nächstes Mal! :vik:

Bis denne und Petrigeil


----------



## CAM

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ich war heut morgen zum Hochwasser für ein paar Stündchen das erste Mal an der Knock, aber ausser einem kleinen Wittling hat sich nichts an die Haken verirrt. Auflandiger Wind, weniger als gestern, aber nur hin und wieder ein Schauer dazu. Habs mit Heringsfetzen versucht, weil ich gestern bei dem Wetter nicht nach Würmen graben wollte. Was nehmt ihr als Köder wenn ihr keine Wattis zur Hand habt, und wie weit lauft ihr von der Seebrücke weg? Ich war ca. 200m weiter auf Höhe der gelben Tonne.

Schöne Grüße und Petri,
CAM


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Die Geschichte mit den Ködern ist natürlich der Haken an der ganzen Brandungsagelei! 
Hering, Tintenfisch, Muschelfleisch,Granat (roh) und  Krebsfleisch sind alles Dinge die auch irgendwie funktionieren, doch meiner Erfahrung nach geht an Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm kein Weg vorbei! Die Bissausbeute ist einfach um ein vielfaches höher als bei den anderen Ködern!

@ CAM du kannst an der Tonne schon erfolgreich im tiefen Wasser fischen man muss nur aufpassen das man sich ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen 2 Buhnen setzt! Die Strecke zieht sich ja vom Fähranleger-Strand  so weiter bis zum Strand, der wo die lange Buhne nach draußen geht! 
Dort möchte ich auch mal das Spinfischen aufs Wolfsbarsch im Sommer bei NW probieren! Sieht ja fast so aus wie auf den Inseln! 

Greetz Frohe Weihnachten und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

All right lets got to work!!!

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Westwind ist Knockwind! 
War heute von 12 bis 19Uhr 30 da! 
Bisse eher mäßig! ca 10 in 7 Stunden! 
3 Fische eine Kliesche ein Nemo und zu meinem erstaunen n 50 er Dorsch! 
Ja da isser!
Mein Nebenmann hatte schon einen 52er im Sack als ich am Aufbauen war! 
Er hat auch noch n 41 er und Kleine gefangen! 
Leider ist er kurz vor Hochwasser schon abgehauen, wollte ihn noch besuchen gehen und da war er schon weg! 
Vielleicht ist er ja auch hier vertreten und hat Bock sich zu melden um die Knock mal wieder im Neuen Jahr zu beehren! 
Also ich gehe aus dem Jahr mit dem größten Nordseedorsch den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe! Guter Jahresabschluss!! Und nach oben ist auch noch genug Luft um den zu toppen!

Greetz guten Rutsch und Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Lief ja Hermann.  Ist doch ein ein schöner Küchen Dorsch. Toll das es geklappt hat.  Was benutzt du für haken größe und wie lang ist deine Mund schnur?


----------



## KBL

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Petri zum Dorsch!
 Was für Vorfächer fischt du, so etwas in der Art einer Durchlaufmontage zum Aalangeln? Muss man die Dorsche lange ziehen lassen? Und was ist ein Nemo?


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Moinsen @ all! @Herman: Dickes Petri! Das sind doch mal schöne News zum Jahresende^^! Werde im neuen Jahr auch mal wieder den Niederländern meine Krallenbleie zur Besichtigung schicken^^ scheint sich mit der Zeit wieder alles zu normalisieren! Die Fangmeldungen vom Ärmelkanal/Zoutelande/Delfziil  und allgemein die Holländische Küste vermelden jedenfalls allesamt gute Fänge! Vielleicht springt uns dann auch mal öfter einer ans Band;-D! In diesem Sinne -Tight Lines und Guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

@KBL Nemo= untermaßiger Dorsch,oder auch Kindergarten


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*



KBL schrieb:


> Petri zum Dorsch!
> Was für Vorfächer fischt du, so etwas in der Art einer Durchlaufmontage zum Aalangeln? Muss man die Dorsche lange ziehen lassen? Und was ist ein Nemo?


Moin KBL! 
Vorfächer sind hier 
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/brandungsmontagen.htm
Und davon das Letzte entspricht ungefähr dem was ich fische! Ohne Zeichnung sind die schlecht zu erklären!

Greetings HH


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

@kbl
ich fische meist nur zwei, drei rigs

1. geht immer, wirft gut:

http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/...n-zee/71-surfcast-rig-de-two-hook-flapper-rig

2. nutze ich wenn nix mehr geht, bwz auf platte:

http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/...aster-aan-zee/73-surfcast-rig-de-wishbone-rig

3. rauf oder runter geclipped mit unterschiedlich langen mundschmueren, wirft sauweit und spielt schoen in der stroemung:

http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/.../89-basic-single-hook-clip-down-rig-anno-2007

4. bei reichlich dreck auf dem boden, kannst du auch fuer grosse koeder als pulley pennel mit doppelhaken fischen. DAS dorschrig:

http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/...r-aan-zee/90-one-hook-clipped-down-pulley-rig

viel spass beim nachbinden und viele gruesse


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!

Frohes Neues! 

Ist irgendjemand irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann los gewesen die Tage???

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Kleines Video von der Knock!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipkF7UgyfaA


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

danke fd video

sooo schlecht fangen die ja gar nicht dort, haette ich nie gedacht.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

So heute aber! Seit gefühlten 10 Wochen musste ich auf heute warten und dann scheint auch noch die Sonne! Na egal heute um halb 1 gehts los! 

Bin echt gespannt! 

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wittlinge...die habe ich vor einigen Jahren im Sommer zu Hunderten auf Wattwurm oder Fetzen an der Nordsee gefangen. Schade nur, das die i.d.R. nur klein sind wie im Video. Bei mir waren Größen ab 30cm schon gut.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!!! 

Gestern war NW um 14uhr 5 HW um 20uhr 20 Wind leicht auflandig 2-3 Stärken und bestes Wetter das ich schon dachte das wird gar nichts! 

Angekommen Würmerstechen ging fix! 15 min für 50 Würmer war echt mal meine persönliche Bestleistung !
Bis ich alles Startklar hatte war es 14uhr 45 und da kam erst mal jede Menge nichts! Um 4 dann der erste kleine Zupfer und kurz nach 4 war der erste untermaßige Dorsch gelandet! Darauf folgte gleich der 2. und dann wieder jede Menge nix! Kein Zupfen gar nichts! Um 19 Uhr gings dann endlich weiter mit einem maßigen Wittling und 2 weiteren untermaßigen Dorschen! Nach ein paar versemmelten Bissen kam, zum krönenden Abschluss,  dann noch ein Dorsch von 41 cm um kurz vor 8 dazu! 
Hab dann noch bis halb 10 abgewartet ob noch was geht, aber nach 8 war auch wieder komplett Ruhe angesagt!

Fazit ca 12 Bisse und 6 Fische 2 davon zu gebrauchen!
Ich war auf jeden Fall zufrieden und meine Frau ist es auch!!

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin D1985! 
Ja groß sind die Wittlinge nicht, aber 10 oder 20  Stück fein inne Pfanne machen auch richtig gute Laune! 
Persönlich muss ich keine großen Fische fangen die Hauptsache ist die, das wir, wenn ich los geh, nächsten Tag was leckeres zu Essen haben! 
Und der Meeresfisch ist  für mich geschmacklich einfach die Krönung! Erst Flunder Wittling Dorsch Wolfsbarsch unnd dann kommt Barsch, Zander und Hecht! 

Greetz und Petrigeil HH



D1985 schrieb:


> Wittlinge...die habe ich vor einigen Jahren im Sommer zu Hunderten auf Wattwurm oder Fetzen an der Nordsee gefangen. Schade nur, das die i.d.R. nur klein sind wie im Video. Bei mir waren Größen ab 30cm schon gut.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Gestern war mal wieder Knock angesagt! 
Nw 11Uhr 25 Hw 17Uhr 25!

Wind aus Nordwest um 3! 

Gute Bedingungen! Eigentlich! Bißchen zuviel Sonne zwischendurch vielleicht! Ich machs kurz! Ca 8 Bisse 
davon 3 Fische gelandet! Einen Nemo und die anderen beiden grade Maß!

BISS DIE TAGE HH


----------



## Spoiler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Boardies, 
bin jetzt auch auf den geschmack gekommen und will es Samstag mal probieren. Melde mich dann die Tage mit dem Ergebnis. Ach ja, welche Fußbekleidung wird beim Wattis graben an dieser Stelle empfohlen? Reichen Stiefel oder eher Wathose? Wie tief sackt man ein?

Gruß Spoiler


----------



## CAM

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wenn du rechts des Anlegers graben willst, reichen normale Stiefel dicke aus - weiter als bis zu den Knöcheln sinkt man da nirgendwo ein.

Schöne Grüße und Petri!
Claus


----------



## Spoiler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Super Antwort, danke. Werde bei der Gelegenheit statt zu graben meine noch jungfräuliche Wattwurmpumpe ausprobieren. Als backup hab ich natürlich noch meine altbewährte Forke im Kofferraum. Ich kann mir Gott sei Dank das Gerödel mit der Wathose sparen.


----------



## Spoiler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

So, ich will an dieser Stelle mal ein kleines Fazit meiner (unserer) gestrigen Knocktour abgeben. Das Arbeiten mit der Wattwurmpumpe war ne Vollkatastrophe. Eventuell war die Wattstrucktur an dieser Stelle (rechts neben dem Anleger) nicht geeignet oder ich bin einfach nur zu doof 
Na ja, halbes Stündchen mit der Forke gegraben und wir hatten zu dritt unsere 60-70 Wattis. Dann folgte bei absolutem Kaiserwetter der Marsch zur Angelstelle. 
Insgesamt konnten wir 3 Dorsche und einen Wittling erbeuten, wobei der Wittling und zwei der Dorsche (alle ca. 20 cm +-) wieder zurück ins salzige Nass durften. Der dritte Dorsch hatte aber satte 44 cm und durfte den Weg mit nach Hause antreten#6
Alles in allem ein super Tag an der Knock.


----------



## Spoiler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Würde gerne bilder einstellen, kriege das aber irgendwie nicht hin. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. #6#c


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Jo Spoiler das doch mal n kleines High Light! 

Wenigstens einer der mal loskommt und auch was schreibt! 
Ich  bin letztes We durch Arbeit und Termine und dieses WE wegen Grippe ausgefallen! Will unbedingt nächste Woche los sonst ist bald wieder alles passe! Das mit deiner Pumpe wusste ich im vorraus!  Hab mir eine Selbstgebaut vorletztes Jahr und selbst wo das Wasser in Pfützen steht es ist einfach nicht drin vernüftig damit zu arbeiten! Bin genau zu dem gleichen Schluss gekommen, das es am Watt selber liegt! Ist einfach zu schwer der Boden hier! Naja denn man Guts Nächtle und 
BISS DIE TAGE HH


----------



## Spoiler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Na denn mal gute Besserung. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser |wavey:


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Heute der erste Versuch der Brandungsangelei...
Hier eine kurz Zusammenfassung:

NW 8:40 Uhr
HW 14:39 Uhr

8:45 Uhr Würmer buddeln

Da ich schnell gemerkt habe, dass es nicht so einfach ist wie man denkt, habe ich einen anderen Angler darum gebeten mir zu erklären wie es funktioniert. Der sagte nur ganz kurz eine eine Forkentiefe rein stechen dann klappt das schon. Und dann war er weg. Nach 30 Minuten hatte ich nur ca. 5 gute Würmer und fünf kleine. Ich dachte nur, so kann ich das angeln gleich wieder vergessen. Dann sah ich zu meinem Glück einen anderen Angler aus Emden, sozusagen ein " richtiger Ostfriese". Er zeigte mir zuerst wo und wie tief ich suchen muss und zehn Minuten später hatte ich dann ca. 30 Stück und nachdem er mir dann auch noch half hatte ich nochmal zwanzig Minuten später ungefähr 80 Würmer. Puh erstes Hindernis überwunden. Ich unterhielt mich noch etwas mit ihm und er bat mir an meine ersten Versuche etwas zu betreuen.

10 Uhr Auf geht’s zur Angel-stelle

Wir gingen zusammen am Wasser entlang und setzen uns dann zwischen die Molen relativ weit hinten hin. Er ungefähr 50m weiter als ich. Also jetzt erstmal aufbauen und dann mal schauen wie man den Köder ins Wasser bekommt. Theoretisch wußte ich ja wie es gehen soll.  Erster Wurf ca 30-40m. Das ist noch ausbaufähig, habe ich nur gedacht. Mit jedem Wurf wurde es dann auch besser und ich wusste die Rute bricht nicht, auch wenn ich das zuerst gedacht hätte.

11:30 Uhr Fisch!

Mein netter Angelnachbar hatte den ersten Dorsch am Haken. Bei mir tat sich noch nichts. Also immer mal wieder reinholen Köder kontrollieren und ggf. tauschen.

12:30 Uhr Mein erster richtiger Biss

Jetzt schien auch meine Zeit gekommen zu sein. Ich hatte Biss. Anschlagen. War da was? Eingeholt und der Wurm war weg. Leider kein Fisch.

12:45 Uhr Fisch, bei mir!

Jetzt kommt ein Biss auf den anderen und bei Kontrolle der zweiten Angel kommt mein erster kleiner Dorsch aus dem Wasser. Leider zu klein. Danach kamen bei mir und bei meinem Nachbarn noch einige Bisse aber leider keine Dorsche mehr. Die Bisse waren oft auch sehr Zaghaft. 

14:00 Uhr Ende der Bisse

Jetzt hatten wir schon ca. 35 Minuten keinen Biss mehr. Wir packen zusammen. 

Fazit

Tolles Wetter. Einen Fisch. Nächstes Mal wird es sicher noch besser. Für meinen ersten Versuch war ich aber voll zufrieden. Ich komme wieder.#h#h


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

ist doch prima, gleich beim ersten versch etwas zu fangen.

ich musste laenger auf meinen ersten fisch aus der brandng warten.

danke fuer den bericht.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo,

 was läuft im Moment an der Knock?

 Auf was kann man denn im März, April, Mai fischen?

 Ich möchte demnächst meine ersten Versuche starten.

 Ich habe bislang nur auf Aal gefischt|wavey:


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Was geht weiß ich erst heute abend um 22 Uhr! 

Werde gleich, nach 14 Tage Aussetzen, wieder Angreifen!

@KoKo Flunder kommt Kabeljau geht! 

Wenn du Glück hast geht beides! Dorsche sind manche Jahre bis in den Mai an der Kante!!

Biss später HH


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Ja Hermann,
kannst mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.#h


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Jo Leude wieder inn hus!

Ja schon schönes Aprilwetter heut am 1 März gehabt! 

NW 14 43 HW 21 15! 

15 uhr Würmerstechen 16 uhr Angelbeginn! Ging auch recht zügig los mit einem untermaßigem Dorsch, halbe Stunde später folgte sein nicht viel älterer Bruder! Beide schön gehakt und schwimmen schön wieder für, eher, übernächtes Jahr!
Jo dann sind die Wittlinge auch wieder an der Kante, da ich heute aber mit einem Pulli-Rig mit einem großen Köder gefischt habe sind s nur ihrer 4 geworden! Und der Ausnahme fang des Tages die erste Flunder des Jahres von 33 cm! Insgesamt  hat es nur gut Gebissen wärend die Strömung stark war Stunde vor Hochwassr war sogut wie eingeschlafen! 
Überraschend war dann noch das um 8 Eelhunter auf einmal mit vollem Gerödel vor mir stand! Noch n feinen Schnack gehabt und wieder n paar Materialideen gesammelt! N lieben Gruss an dieser Stelle und ob noch was ging kannste ja mal schreiben! 

von mir us gehts jetzt ins BETT UND 

BISS DIE TOGE HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Moin erstmal an diseser Stelle! Ja also ganz so wie bei dir ists bei mir nicht gelaufen...hatte auch noch 4 wittlinge, aber sonst war nix rauszuholen! Aber hat mich gefreut mal wieder nen boardie zu treffen! Und danke nochmal für die wattis- liefen besser als meine frosties ;-D


----------



## .nadro.

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leute, gibt es im Knockbereich irgendwo lohnenswerte Stellen die man auch direkt mit dem Auto anfahren kann? Danke!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!

Jo Eelhunter, da kam dann ja doch noch was! 
Meine Frau war auch sehr angetan, endlich mal wieder Flunder! 

@ Nadro wie dicht willste denn ans Wasser? Ich finde die 300 m zu Fuß eigentlich ziemlich direkt! NWO Brücke in WHV ist nur einmal übern Deich! Das ist so ziemlich das kürzeste was ich kenne! 

Biss die Toge HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Feierabend und Leude ist Westwind!!! 

Gezeiten passen och, sodaß man heute gut los kann und morgen früh wieder ohne große Probleme wieder zur Maloche! 

Naja ihr trefft mich auf jeden Fall am Wasser! 

Biss dennsen  HH 

Ist einer am Start außer mir??? 
Jetzt noch eben Gerödel packen und auf geht s!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

@H.H Joar,könnt passieren das wir uns sehen, hab auch schon jucken inne Flunken! Aber ich komme erst später, haben noch Besuch!


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,

 habt ihr gestern an der Knock noch etwas gefangen?#c

 Ich habe meine Ausrüstung  zum Brandungsangeln, fast komplett.:vik:
 Werde demnächst meinen ersten Versuch starten. Werde dann erst einmal Wattis graben. Mal sehen ob ich das hinkriege und überhaupt welche finde.;+ Ansonsten versuche ich es mit Heringsfetzen, obwohl man damit ja nicht besonders fangen soll#d
  Aber wenigstens komme ich dann nach langer Zeit, wieder an Wasser#6

 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Ja Ja die Knock! Donnerstag war ich ja voll guter Dinge da hin unterwegs und mit mir waren noch 2 die es wissen wollen da! 

NW ca 18 uhr und HW 0 15! leicht auflandiger Wind aus West ca 2 -3 klares Wetter! 

Nach ner Stunde fischen n absoluter Wachrüttler! Rute total krumm und hörbarer Biss und darauf  folgte NIX! 

Dann einige zarkhafte Zupfer und immer noch kein Fisch! Meinen Nachbarn ging es ähnlich doch Thomas war schon vor m NW da und konnte noch n Dorsch von 42 ergattern! 
Naja das Spiel ging so weiter und da ich nächsten Tag zur Arbeit musste hab ich frustriert um 23 Uhr eingepackt! 
Und dann wo ich die Würmer schon den Meer wieder übergeben hatte und alles andere schon verstaut war hab ich als letztes die Ruten reingeholt und konnte noch 2 Wittlinge landen! 

Naja das wars von  meiner Seite! Und wie liefs bei euch!


Biss die Tage HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moinsen Herman

Bei mir war es heute auch nicht besser. 
Ich selbst Schneider
Meine Holde 3 Franzosen
Naja nächstes mal. 
Habe och noch auf mobil abgeschrieben ob mit willst.
Ich denke noch ein Zwei Wochen  dann herrschen die Krebse wieder endgültig über dem Grund.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo,
 wie lange kann man noch Dorsche an der Knock fangen?
 Was für Fische sind in nächster Zeit fangbar?
 Wann beißen die Aale, oder sind die Fangaussichten eher schlecht?
 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Petri allerseits,

so, Ende des Monats geht es los. Vom 27. bis zum 29.3. wollen wir an den Knock, wir hoffen auf ein paar Klischen und eventuell die letzten Dorsche der Saison. 
Bisher war ich immer in der Nähe der Gaststädte Strandlust. Kennt jemand dort oder in der näheren Umgebung, so nah wie möglich am Wasser, die Möglichkeit einen Wohnwagen für das Wochenende zu parken? 
Idealer Weise mit Strom Anschluß. Eine Toilette in der Nähe wäre natürlich auch nett ;-)
Der Campingplatz "Camping Knock eV" macht erst im April auf.

Gibt es vielleicht weitere Stellen an denen man dort gut angeln kann? Wie sieht es weiter nördlich am Sandstrand aus?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 


Ich machs kurz! 
Top Gezeit gestern trotzdem nur  3 Bisse ins Brötchen und 5 ins Schwarzbrot!

Insgesammt 8 Bisse keine Guten! Einen Wittling gelandet! 
Nicht grad die Ausbeute! Werd erst mal 2 - 3 Wochen Pause machen! 

@Platzmann stehen kannst du da mit m WoMo fast direkt am Kaffee, aber Strom hab ich da nirgends gesehen! 

Ach ja Krabben waren noch sehr verhalten bis gar nicht da! 

Hatte die Würmer zumindest lange am Haken!

Positiv war das ich 2 Biker Starthilfe geben konnte und das ich mir ne neue Montage überlegt habe die auch Funzt!


Biss die Tage HH


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Moin!

Der Wohnmobil Stellplatz ist leider nicht mehr existent, ich habe eben am Restaurant angerufen.
Da der Campingplatz am Knock erst im August öffnet, werden wir nach Schillig fahren. Ohne Strom ist es ja kein Problem, aber sanitäre Anlagen sind schon nett. ;-)

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Platzmann! 

Schillig ist nicht weit weg von mir! 
Jetzt geht ja auch so langsam die Flundersaison wieder los! Ich will nächste Woche mal Hooksiel antesten! Ist auch immer gut im Frühjahr und Herbst! Wo ich Freitag an der Knock war standen kurz davor die WoMo s nicht direkt auf dem Parkplatz am Kaffee sondern 200m davor! 
Willst du den Fischen in Schillig?? 
Wenn ja will ich n exclusiven Fangbericht von dir bitte! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Hallo, es geht nach Hooksiel, den Campingplatz kenne ich schon und die Gegend am Hafen auch. Schillig ist ja direkt nebenan. Wir wollten primär auf Platte und vielleicht einen der letzten Dorsche erwischen. 
Ein Fangbericht folgt auf jeden Fall. Ich bin mal gespannt was sich um diese Jahreszeit noch so alles an der Küste tummelt. 
Wann bist Du da? Also wir fahren Freitag morgen hier los und versuchen das auflaufende Wasser zu erwischen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Wie sieh eigentlich der Meeresgrund bei Hooksiel aus? Gedacht haben wir uns zwischen den Ölbrücken zu angeln. Oder näher am Hafen. Das entscheiden wir vor Ort. Egal, da wird sich ja am Grund nicht viel tun. Ist dort primär Sand? Viel Kraut?
Und da ich ja Küsten unerfahren bin, kommen Heringe bis in das Flachwasser und hat man eine reelle Chance dort welche zu fangen?


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Sooo. Wir sitzen gerade bei einem leckeren Bierchen in Hooksiel im Wohnwagen. Nach zwei  Angeltagen konnte ich gestern sechs und heute vier Klieschen verbuchen. Die heutigen waren von 30 bis 35 cm groß. Krabben habe ich keine einzige gesehen, die Würmer blieben schön auf dem Haken. Leider war das Wetter nicht der Brüller, aber auszuhalten. Als Beifang gab es noch zwei Wittlinge und eine Aalmutter.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Platzmann! 

Habt ihr am Strand gesessen oder auf der Mole??

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Mich hats heut mal wieder trotz des Wetters an die Knock verschlagen! 
Neues Vorfach am Start zum Ausprobieren und die Hoffnung im Gepäck die Plattfischsaison gebührend zu eröffnen! 

Naja soweit so gut NW ca13 uhr 30 Hw ca 20 Uhr Wind von Vorne ca 3-4 abflauend auf 2! 

Ruten waren so gegen 14 Uhr im Wasser und der erste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten! Und Nix! 
2 gute Bisse weiter und zu meinem Erstaunen kam n 41 er Dorsch an Land anstatt der erhofften Platte! Paar Bisse noch hin und her und noch n Wittling gefangen! Wie überall im Norden Regenregenregen und da ich zwar nicht aus Zucker bin aber irgenwann das Wasser doch seinen Weg Richtung Haut findet hab ich um 18Uhr eingepackt! 
gute 4 Stunden Fischen ca 8 Bisse n neues Vorfach was den Praxistest bestanden hat und 2 Fische sind für mich OK!

Also dann BISS die Tagee HH


----------



## platzmann

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo Hermann,

wir haben zwischen den Ölbrücken gesessen, kurz nach der Ersten. Auch Wattwürmer haben wir dort genug gefunden. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, Weite gewinnt! Mein Freund, der zum ersten mal geangelt hat, hat das Blei nur halb so weit raus bekommen wie ich. Außer zwei Wittlingen und einer Aalmuter, hat er nichts gefangen. Vielleicht lag es auch etwas am ablandigen Wind das die Plattfische nicht näher an Land gekommen sind. Die haupt Beiszeiten waren ziemlich genau zwischen Niedrig - und Hochwasser. Danach kam nichts mehr. 
Ich werde über Ostern mit meiner Freundin wieder dort sein. 

Na nen Dorsch, den hätte ich ja auch noch gerne im Gepäck gehabt ;-)


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

So...meiner eins hats gewagt und  sich mal anne knock gepflanzt...nach nem verhaltenem Mittwoch der Knock für mich und einen erfolgreichen Tag für einen Kollegen aus Aurich der 1 untermaßige Klische und nen schönen 48er Dorsch landen konnte,will auch ich nun mal wieder mein Glück versuchen und schauen was ich den Fluten so entreißen kann. Fangbericht folgt!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Eely! 

Bin gespannt was da kommt und freu mich übern Bericht von dir, wenn s denn was zu Berichten gibt! 
Bin morgen von 8 bis ca 16 Uhr wieder in  Hooksiel! Ich glaub dat wird wieder was! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Ja also die Bedingungen waren nicht schlechtesten- Wind: NW3-4 
Niedrigwasser um 20:15 Hochwasser 02:10 
Ruten gegen 21:00 im Wasser und...Nix! Es tat sich garnix! Abgesehen von abgefressenen Würmern durch die Scherenbrüder! Die Bande ist fitter denn je und voller Brut! Das wird noch was,oha! 
Wollte schon völlig entnervt einpacken, aber eine schöne Platte von 37cm hat mich dann um 22:30 doch noch überredet zu bleiben^^ Ja aber da ists quasi auch bei geblieben, denn bis auf eine Minikliesche von ca 15 cm, die wieder schwimmen darf, hat sich dann bis 03:00 nix mehr ergeben! 

Aber wenigstens nicht den Schneider gehabt!
Denn ma bis denne!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Heute war wieder mal Knocktag!!!

NW ca 12 Uhr HW ca 18Uhr! Schöner Westwind ca 4 bis 5 
Top Bedingungen um auf Platte zu gehen! 

Jo waren dann um 11 am Wasser schnell n paar Würmer gestochen und um 12 waren die Bleie Richtung Holland unterwegs! Alles gegeben und zu Anfang kam mir  nur ein Vorfach mit einer riesigen Strandkrabbe entgegen, und 2 von 3 Haken waren einfach abgekniffen!
Oh man! 
Das legte sich jedoch schnell denn der Dritte Wurf wurde mit nem 47 cm Dorsch belohnt! Kurz darauf der 2te mit 49 cm!
Boh wat n Start und man grade 2 Uhr!
Wie so häufig heute falsch gedacht, denn dann war erst mal Ruhe bis halb 4 und da kam die erste Platte an Land, wurde auch Zeit, weil ich doch ganz schön verwöhnt von Hooksiel bin! Leider untermaßig und auch noch verschluckt! Sehr schade! 
Danach kamen  noch 3 Platten bis 6 Uhr die alle amtliche Größe hatten! 
Alles in Allem 6 Fische 5 richtig Gute! 
Meiner Familie hats geschmeckt und ich hatte n Granatensonntag Euch alles Gute und 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

NW 11 17 HW 17 22 Wind 3 nachher auch 4 !

Nicht so gut wie vor 14 Tage aber immerhinca 10 Bisse und  

3 Fische! 

Ein guter Butt und 2 Klieschen

Sonst war keiner am Wasser was ist denn los Leute die Plattfische sind auf jeden Fall da!
Für mich alles in allem n guter Tag! 

Biss die Tage

HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!!!

Vor kurzem bin ich im Netz auf ne Methode gestoßen um Seezungen zu fangen! 
Für den der Lust auf Englisch hat!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k02ulgiYSow

Dat musste ich natürlich ausprobieren, und da ich an der Knock schon mal eine Zunge gefangen habe, lag es nahe es hier zu veruchen! 

NW 16Uhr 50 HW 22Uhr 53
Wind aus West 4-5 abflauend! 

Das sind alles gute Bedingungen für mein Vorhaben und bin dann um halb 4 ans Wasser mit den neuen Systemen und Haken! 

Erster Wurf gleich ein Biss und beim Anschlag alles abgerissen! Mist erst mal n neues Vorfach bauen und noch Haken fertig binden! Zeitverlust ohne Ende , aber n eindeutiger Biss!
 Danach war erst mal Ruhe bis ca 19 Uhr ein zu meiner Verwunderung n guter Aal von 56 cm dem kühlen Nass entstieg! 
Aal ok! Aber ich wollte doch Seezunge! 
Paar Bisse weiter die ich nicht verwandeln konnte kam ein Wittling zum Vorschein! Auch Ok! 
Mein Nebenmann hatte derweil schon 2 Butt verhaften können wobei ich ihn ein wenig wehmütig zuschauen musste! Das Gute daran war natürlich, das ich sah  das die auch unterwegs waren! 
Ok einen Haken pro Vorfach auf Normalbetrieb umgestellt und einen davon noch mit Perle versehen damit ich auch noch die Chance  auf n Butt habe! 

Stunde bis HW ging außer n paar Bissen die wie Wittlinge aussahen nix mehr! 
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das die Dämmerung noch ne Überraschung bereit hält und hab deshalb bis eine Stunde nach HW gefischt, aber außer noch einen Wittling und ein paar Bissen blieb die Seezunge leider aus! 

Fazit: Ich werde es weiterhin mal nachts probieren und die Krebse sind zwar da und hin und wieder kostet es einen Haken aber es sind auch Fische dabei! 

 Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!


Da mein letzter Versuch schon etwas her ist, will ich heut mal wieder auf Seezunge angreifen und die Nacht durchfischen!!

Ist noch jemand am Start?? 

Biss morgen dann


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

Hey Herman, da bin ich mal gespannt...hab leider Nachtschicht, aber freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! Fühle auch schon wieder die magische Anziehungskraft des Salzwassers^^


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

Moin Eely!!

NW 0Uhr 03 HW 6Uhr 20! 

Wind 4- 5 ansteigend! Gute Welle gute Bedingungen! 

War schon um 10 am Wasser um alles für die Nacht aufzubauen und entspannt Würmer zu stechen! 
Um 11 waren die ersten Würmer Richtung Holland unterwegs und mein neues Dreibein erst mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft! Funzt so wie ich mir das gedacht hatte! 
Dann kam gähnende Langeweile bis ich letzlich kurz eingepennt bin! 
Man wat frisch! Frierend aufgewacht und erst mal noch n Kaffe und n Süppchen aufgesetzt! Ab 3 dann wieder aktiv gefischt und da kam dann auch der erste Fisch in Form eines kleinen Aals von ca 40 cm an Land! Den wieder retour und weiter! Stunde später noch 2 Bisse und zum Schluss durfte ich mich noch über ne Aalmutter freuen! Schöner Fisch und echt lange nicht mehr gefangen! 
Da sie son dicken Bauch hatte hab ich sie wieder schwimmen lassen! Die sind ja lebendgebärend und als Babykiller will ich nicht in den Fischerhimmel eingehen! 

Fazit

Naja kann schlecht laufen, geht aber noch schlechter im Sommer! 
Die Seezungen müssen wohl noch warten! 

Jetzt als nächstes kommt ne Makrelentour und Anfang September will ich noch mal auf Borkum angreifen! In der Zwischenzeit probier ich mal im Süßen auf Barsch Hecht und Zander mit der Spinnrute ist glaub ich besser! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche-SIE SIND DA*

@ H.H- Also eine nicht ganz erfolglose Nacht- im Gegenteil- Dir ein dickes Petri auf jeden Fall! Auf was hatte der Aal denn gebissen? Waren viele Krabben unterwegs? Die Wassertemperatur war ja recht hoch! Ich pflichte dir bei- dickbäuchige Fische wieder rein ins Element! Daumen hoch!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!

Heute war für mich Saisonstart! 

Startschuss war mit NW um 10 Uhr 57 Abpfiff um 16  Uh 57
Wind 2-max 3 aus Nordwest bis West!
...

....

.....

Naja schön mal wieder Ausgeworfen und n Paar Würmer angetüdelt zu haben! 
Oh ja n Untermaßigen Dorsch gab och noch! 

Wenigstens kein Schneider! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## ems-angler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

moin 
wo biste gewesen ? 
War an dem Tag und die zeit auch dort  
ca 1 km vor der Mole am Strand ...
Nur paar gute Bisse gehabt , sonst nix - aber alle 15 min waren alle Haken lehr ...|evil:

gruß matze


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 

War gestern mal wieder unterwegs!

Nw 17 Uhr 15 HW 23 Uhr 10 Wind ca 4 aus West! 

Halb 5 am Wasser und schnell mal 45 Würmer stechen und dann gings los! 
Bin gestern nicht weit gelaufen und hab noch vor der ersten Buhne  gesessen! 

So gegen 6 die ersten Bisse und dann kam schon die erste Kliesche der Saison! Geil weiter und mehr!
Wittling,  Wittling, Wittling, Stint und Wittling und dann ging es um 10 ans einpacken! 

Erster guter Tag an der Knock diese Saison hat wieder mal gerockt! 
Und Eelhunter ich hoffe ja mal das wir beide bald mal die gleichen Tage frei haben! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo, 

danke für den Bericht. Petri!!#6
Bin schon die ganze Zeit am schauen wann ich los kann, aber am Wochenende soll es richtig Wind geben. In Boen bis 10 Bft. Sollte sich das noch etwas wieder beruhigen, werde ich mich dann auf den Weg machen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo zusammen,

war jetzt heute endlich los. Hier mal kurz zusammengefasst...

Vorab ich war allein am Wasser. Vielleicht weil Wind von 6-8Bft und Regen gemeldet waren. ;+ Mir egal.#c

In 45min 80 Würmer gebuddelt. Alles ans Wasser geschleppt und aufgebaut und dann 2,5 Stunden nichts. Erst um 12:30 kamen die ersten Fische gleich eine Dublette. Ein Wittling und eine Kliesche. Dann gleich noch eine Kliesche an der anderen Rute und dann nochmal einen Wittling und eine Kliesche. Es ist 13:15 und alles wieder ruhig. Das wars... Leider waren alle Fische noch recht klein...


----------



## ems-angler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

moin

danke für die Info ! 

so sah es letzte Woche am We auch bei mir aus   

Wittis und kleine Platte 

gruß matze


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!

Kurzes Update!

Heute nur zum extrem Krautpulen da gewesen! 

War viel Arbeit und nicht mal einen Biss! 

Naja Biss die Tage 

HH


----------



## ems-angler

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

oh das schade , läuft nicht immer mit 

wollte ende Januar wieder hin#h

gruß matze


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,

ich war gestern wieder am Knock. Leider ist das Würmer graben dort jetzt ganz schön schwer geworden. Sehr viel Schlamm neben dem Anleger und keine Würmer.
Ich habe dann aber doch noch ein paar gefunden. Einige Meter weiter den Strand hoch.
Gefangen habe ich dann nur eine Kliesche hatte aber noch einige Bisse und Die Würmer waren auch oft ab aber immer nur am Buttvorfach. Ich habe noch eine weitere Rute mit Nachläufer Montage draußen gehabt, da waren die Würmer fast immer noch dran. 
Können das auch schon die Krabben gewesen sein? Oder anders gefragt, sieht man einen Biss wenn die Krabben die Würmer fressen?


----------



## HoHo

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Das ist schwierig zu sehen wenn die Kneifer am Wurm nagen..Darum kontrolliere ich alle 15-20 Min die Köder und tausche die aus. Es ist in den vergangenen Jahren immer schwieriger geworden an der Knock vernünftige Fische zu fangen. Ich gehe kaum noch hin..


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude!

Die Knock Tod zu Reden find ich irgendwie nicht richtig!

Dieses Jahr war ich zwar nur einmal da und hab nix gefangen, aber letztes Jahr war durchaus erfolgreich! 

Man muss nur wissen wann und wie, sich Wurfweite schaffen und mal neue Vorfächer und Perlen ausprobieren und man fängt Fische! 

Ich hab nur mit Leuten gesprochen die im Winter in WHV loswaren und die haben dieses Winterhalbjahr so viele Klieschen gefangen wie ewig nicht! 

Also ran an den Fisch und auch ruhig mal was inverstieren in neue Geräte und Material, das einem bei ner Ostseetour oder in DK oder NL auch von nutzen ist! 

Ich hab nächstes WE Familienfrei und werd dann mal wieder angreifen !
Entweder Knock oder Hooksiel oder Eckwarderhörne! Kommt auf  den Wind an und welcher von meinen Kollegen Lust hat!

In dem Sinne Schönes Osterwe!

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin,

war heute am Knock. Wetter war ruhig. Würmer suchen nicht einfach. Extrem viel Schlamm auf dem Strand und überall wo Schlamm ist sind keine Würmer. Außerdem war es noch dunkel.

Gefangen habe ich einige Wittlinge und einen Krebs. Alle Wittlinge schwimmen wieder. Waren noch ziemlich klein. Aber wenigstens gab es so für die ganzen Spaziergänger was zu sehen.


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Hallo,

ich war am Samstag mal wieder am Knock. Wetter war nicht optimal aber es passte zeitlich gerade. Wind 1-2 aus Süd-West. Fast keine Brandung.

Gefangen habe ich nur einen Wittling, eine Flunder ,eine Aalmutter und drei Krebse #q. 

Es waren noch einige andere Angler da. Ich glaube morgen waren es sechs die das Watt umgegraben haben. Habe von drei anderen aber auch nur von ein paar kleinen Wittlingen gehört.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Wo sind die Knockdorsche*

Moin Leude! 


War heut endlich mal wieder an der Knock! 

Wind 3 Hw 16Uhr45

Aber nicht im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs, sondern nur als Spaziergänger und dumme Fragen Steller! 

Soweit sogut! 2 Mann kamen mir schon 1,5 h vor Hw entmutigt entgegen und meinten nur "Nich mal n Biss!

Der Dritte im Bunde saß ganz am Ende und hatte auch nix! Erzählte aber das er die Woche davor  3 gute Bisse hatte! Sah auch so aus als wenn er wüsste was er tut! 
Dann Rücktour vorne am Strand noch n paar Kollegen hab ich aber nicht mehr interviewt! Zu kurze Ruten und warscheinlich das erste 2 Mal and der Küste unterwegs!

Naja alles in allem kommt der Dorsch wohl ( noch) nicht!

Kann man nur hoffen das bald die Flundern wieder an die Kante kommen!

Biss die Tage HHH


----------

